# lets c your wood hauler pictures



## fred bergman (Apr 15, 2015)

lets see your pictures


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll be 1st.


----------



## backwoodsman42 (Apr 15, 2015)

How about my m35a2 ?


----------



## peterc38 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Dustyw (Apr 15, 2015)

Best $100 I ever spent. It has many overloaded loads home and never complained!


----------



## battlefordguy (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## laynes69 (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's my wood hauler. In the warmer weather, I also use my oliver super 55 diesel.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 15, 2015)

This one hauls "most" of my firewood,











SR


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 15, 2015)

laynes69 said:


> View attachment 419318
> View attachment 419319
> Here's my wood hauler. In the warmer weather, I also use my oliver super 55 diesel.


I would like to see a super diesel.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 16, 2015)

This one does most of my haulin' there are a few other different ways I move fiber around.


----------



## peterc38 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## deerehunter (Apr 16, 2015)

couple of mine


----------



## laynes69 (Apr 16, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> I would like to see a super diesel.





This is my other tractor.


----------



## msmith (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 16, 2015)

SR


----------



## peeworm (Apr 16, 2015)

Here is my firewood gathering toys.


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 16, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR


LOG TRAIN!


----------



## greendohn (Apr 16, 2015)

The Great White Hope,,"Not A Hard Mile On It",,,


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 16, 2015)

greendohn said:


> The Great White Hope,,"Not A Hard Mile On It",,,View attachment 419424
> View attachment 419425


 what model chevy is that???? never seen one...must be rare?


----------



## gary courtney (Apr 16, 2015)

1960 model


----------



## thumbilly (Apr 16, 2015)

I usually haul the trailers with a tractor but can't find a pic right now.


----------



## Jere39 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## nathon918 (Apr 16, 2015)

Jere39 said:


>


 I though slavery was outlawed?


----------



## Homelitenut (Apr 16, 2015)

We use this ol' girl sometimes when we aim to get a big load 61' Chevy 2 ton 14' bed 

And Whitey sometimes just transports the wood from the pile to the stove 66' Chevy 1/2 ton long bed


----------



## Homelitenut (Apr 16, 2015)

71' Chevy 1 ton 11' long bed for smaller loads
in this picture we accidentally dropped limb in the back of the truck so we just decided to work it up in the bed.


----------



## TeeMan (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 16, 2015)

SR


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 17, 2015)

My free to me, 1 ton B&H truck running a lil' load


----------



## kingOFgEEEks (Apr 17, 2015)

'86 C-30.


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 17, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> This one hauls "most" of my firewood,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

PM me your address so I can move next door and we can become great friends...


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 17, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> PM me your address so I can move next door and we can become great friends...



Sorry man, I ALREADY have "great friends" just like you! lol My neighbor showed up at my door a couple days ago, asking if I would come over with my dozer and push out a BIG stump for FREE. lol On top of that, it's in the MIDDLE of his driveway, so guess who would get the pleasure of fixing that mess!??

I know, I know, "what are friends for"??

SR


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/attachments/prime-mover-etc-007-jpg.378977/




My 19?? vintage Prime Mover forklift and 1995 Ford F-150 in the backround...the 150 has hauled 95% of everything I have ever burned


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 17, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/attachments/prime-mover-etc-007-jpg.378977/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 who did you steal that pile from, Uncle Red? not enough duct tape for you to have made it


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 17, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> who did you steal that pile from, Uncle Red? not enough duct tape for you to have made it


Actually, it is _all_ duct tape. I just painted it to look like a heap so ya'll wouldn't be too jealous of my superior duct tape engineering techniques.   





Nah, I "stole" it from muh pa. You can read all about it here...http://www.arboristsite.com/community/posts/5028647/


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 17, 2015)

There are to many flat tailgates in this thread. wood haulers should be missing one, or it it be u shaped.


----------



## fred bergman (Apr 17, 2015)

Great pictures !! thanks all..


----------



## jwade (Apr 17, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> This one hauls "most" of my firewood,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that camera takes some nice picture sawyer rob. what brand is it


----------



## TBrown (Apr 17, 2015)

Made this bucket extension today. Seems to work well so far. Now I can take wood to the splitter where I want the wood pile. Should be able to slide wood off the bucket onto the splitter and save my back.


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 17, 2015)

TBrown said:


> Made this bucket extension today. Seems to work well so far. Now I can take wood to the splitter where I want the wood pile. Should be able to slide wood off the bucket onto the splitter and save my back.View attachment 419716
> View attachment 419717


Nice! Looks like a bump in front tire air pressure is in order...


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 17, 2015)

TBrown said:


> Made this bucket extension today. Seems to work well so far. Now I can take wood to the splitter where I want the wood pile. Should be able to slide wood off the bucket onto the splitter and save my back.View attachment 419716
> View attachment 419717



Nice...great fab work.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 17, 2015)

jwade said:


> man that camera takes some nice picture sawyer rob. what brand is it



Those picts were taken with an OLD (battery eating) Kodak DC200... They are only a 1.2 mega pixel camera... and has been replaced.

SR


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 17, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> There are to many flat tailgates in this thread. wood haulers should be missing one, or it it be u shaped.



So here's a missing tailgate for ya, not a U shaped T gate...and I'll up you a W'd box....





The braces kept the sides attached to the floor perfectly, the floor wasn't soo happy though ...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 17, 2015)

Not mine, but I thought it was funny. Those of us that know da Franglais la will have a good laugh.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 18, 2015)

*edit... are they loading up? They aren't showing for me.*

Here are some of mine. I had a bunch more but that phone crapped out and I lost them.
Don't seem to have any of the Chevys or the other 2 Ferds.

I have a video of the landing, delimber going and loading the log truck, but it's too big to load I guess.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Hinerman (Apr 18, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Sorry man, I ALREADY have "great friends" just like you! lol My neighbor showed up at my door a couple days ago, asking if I would come over with my dozer and push out a BIG stump for FREE. lol On top of that, it's in the MIDDLE of his driveway, so guess who would get the pleasure of fixing that mess!??
> 
> I know, I know, "what are friends for"??
> 
> SR



Here are my wood haulers; a dolly, a couple wheel barrows, a ramp, and 16' trailer. Can you name that wood?


----------



## chucker (Apr 18, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> Here are my wood haulers; a dolly, a couple wheel barrows, a ramp, and 16' trailer. Can you name that wood?
> 
> View attachment 419843
> View attachment 419844


??? SUN BLEACHED CALIFORNIA RED WOOD, DROUGHT STRICKEN FROM TOO MANY EASTERNERS MOVEING WEST OF THE SIEARRIAS, DELETING THE WATER SOURCE FROM USEING TOO MANY HOT TUBS WHILE DRINKING THEIR YUPPIE,(YIPPIE, YAPPY ) COFFEE,S TRYING TO FIT A SQUARE PEG IN A ROUND HOLE??????..... mind you this is just a guess. lol


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 19, 2015)

De caff is an order for this ^ guy...


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 19, 2015)

chucker said:


> ??? SUN BLEACHED CALIFORNIA RED WOOD, DROUGHT STRICKEN FROM TOO MANY EASTERNERS MOVEING WEST OF THE SIEARRIAS, DELETING THE WATER SOURCE FROM USEING TOO MANY HOT TUBS WHILE DRINKING THEIR YUPPIE,(YIPPIE, YAPPY ) COFFEE,S TRYING TO FIT A SQUARE PEG IN A ROUND HOLE??????..... mind you this is just a guess. lol



NO, NOT EVEN CLOSE,,,,LOL


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 19, 2015)

My 3 main pieces of equipment gor wood hauling


----------



## jwade (Apr 19, 2015)

climbhightree said:


> My 3 main pieces of equipment gor wood hauling


very nice equipment. that vermeer is an unbelievable piece really nimble


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 19, 2015)

C30 with a load going load today. 2 cords.


----------



## climbhightree (Apr 19, 2015)

jwade said:


> very nice equipment. that vermeer is an unbelievable piece really nimble


Very nimble and worth it


----------



## chucker (Apr 19, 2015)

lefturnfreek said:


> De caff is an order for this ^ guy...


I was de-caffed for two days while up north helping out a "AS" member ... now I have made up for the withdrawals!! LOL IT'S LIKE FULL SPEED AHEAD!


----------



## chucker (Apr 19, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> View attachment 420056
> View attachment 420057
> C30 with a load going load today. 2 cords.


what species is that you are delivering ?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 19, 2015)

chucker said:


> what species is that you are delivering ?



Birch, which is the "premium" wood for here.
It's got a good dumper on it, only trouble I've had is when it's real cold, like -20* it's really slow to go back down. (Gravity down)

In the works to redo the bed and a paint job this summer, also have a TBI 454 for it. Just has a carb'd 350 which is getting tired.


----------



## chucker (Apr 19, 2015)

just like our s.. 7'x14'x3.75' two nice cords thrown in .... this load is all red oak dry as a bone......


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 19, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> I'll be 1st.


Dood! That's muh truck!
I've been thinkin 'bout upgradin to a SD, was thinkin a blue shortbed Supercab...


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's a couple of pics of family business 99 F350. Helped cut down an Ash this weekend and used the lift gate to hold the splitter.


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 19, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Dood! That's muh truck!
> I've been thinkin 'bout upgradin to a SD, was thinkin a blue shortbed Supercab...


Why, yours looked pretty good. I loved those mid 90's fords.


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 19, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> Why, yours looked pretty good. I loved those mid 90's fords.


Oh, yeah, it's not that it is in that bad of shape, but I increasingly find myself overloading the heck out of 'er. And the lil ole 5.0 has a hard time keepin 'er at highway speeds, especially if the road is hilly. I suppose I should cut a 175K mile truck some slack, but after pulling my new (to me) dump trailer fully loaded for the first time yesterday, my previous observations of low(ish) power and lacking suspension became glaringly obvious!
I have a big block f250 too, but it needs a water pump at the moment so the 150 was called back to firewood duty. The 250 was purchased to replace the 150, but after having the 250 for a bit, I realized the truck is a bit more of a "rat" than what I would want for anything other than maybe just firewood duty, and I don't really want to maintain two trucks, so when the right truck/deal comes along...


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 19, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Oh, yeah, it's not that it is in that bad of shape, but I increasingly find myself overloading the heck out of 'er. And the lil ole 5.0 has a hard time keepin 'er at highway speeds, especially if the road is hilly. I suppose I should cut a 175K mile truck some slack, but after pulling my new (to me) dump trailer fully loaded for the first time yesterday, my previous observations of low(ish) power and lacking suspension became glaringly obvious!
> I have a big block f250 too, but it needs a water pump at the moment so the 150 was called back to firewood duty. The 250 was purchased to replace the 150, but after having the 250 for a bit, I realized the truck is a bit more of a "rat" than what I would want for anything other than maybe just firewood duty, and I don't really want to maintain two trucks, so when the right truck/deal comes along...



I have to tell you, mine is a f350 7.3 diesel and it SUCKS to tow with. Diesel means low rpm's and the tranny with over drive is not set up for it. My old 00 chevy 3/4 with the 6.0 towed 10,000% better, that tow haul button was great.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 19, 2015)

SR


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 19, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> Dood! That's muh truck!
> I've been thinkin 'bout upgradin to a SD, was thinkin a blue shortbed Supercab...



My 08 SD Super Crew Short Box, 6.4 Auto, Emission Delete. Spartan Tuning...Pull's anything, very nicely!!


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 19, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> I have to tell you, mine is a f350 7.3 diesel and it SUCKS to tow with. Diesel means low rpm's and the tranny with over drive is not set up for it. My old 00 chevy 3/4 with the 6.0 towed 10,000% better, that tow haul button was great.


I'm not sure about the SDs, but I know Ford used to recommend locking the trans out of OD when towing heavy loads with the older auto trans. Also, I know a lot of guys with the 7.3s put tuners (chips, whatever you call them) on 'em, that will give you tow/haul mode on some/most tuners.
I live near a intersection and when my neighbor put a tuner on his '97 7.3 PS, I knew _something_ had changed as soon as I heard him pull away from the stop sign the first time he went by pulling his loaded trailer, it sounded _much_ stronger. He says his average mileage and power both increased and I believe him because he is very anal about keeping good records on his baby! He also says the transmission "hunting" decreased. I'm not sure what brand/model he installed. There are plenty of Ford/PS forums out there that would be glad to discuss options with you I'm sure!  

I would stick with a gas engine for myself, I could never justify the extra purchase price and maintenance/repair cost of a diesel for the 1-2000 miles I would put on it per year


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 20, 2015)

Ya, that's the old SD's, mine is a pull truck first and it's D, push the peddle and set cruise. With basically double the power to the ground it's just a touch of the peddle and there is no trany hunting, Crumaro hunting...yes....

The tow haul in the newer tranys does change the shift points but isn't needed unless you want to use it.

The rest of that pic is my tri axle GN with the donor 3/4T truck for the brother in law, he popped the 6.0 in his tow to the lake, park, fall tow it home truck...


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 20, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> I'm not sure about the SDs, but I know Ford used to recommend locking the trans out of OD when towing heavy loads with the older auto trans. Also, I know a lot of guys with the 7.3s put tuners (chips, whatever you call them) on 'em, that will give you tow/haul mode on some/most tuners.
> I live near a intersection and when my neighbor put a tuner on his '97 7.3 PS, I knew _something_ had changed as soon as I heard him pull away from the stop sign the first time he went by pulling his loaded trailer, it sounded _much_ stronger. He says his average mileage and power both increased and I believe him because he is very anal about keeping good records on his baby! He also says the transmission "hunting" decreased. I'm not sure what brand/model he installed. There are plenty of Ford/PS forums out there that would be glad to discuss options with you I'm sure!
> 
> I would stick with a gas engine for myself, I could never justify the extra purchase price and maintenance/repair cost of a diesel for the 1-2000 miles I would put on it per year


I do have a tuner, Not the greatest just a Bully Dog. My issue is at least around here with lots of hills and inclines, that with O off I am close to red line at 65mph and with O on can't keep 65 when there is an incline.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Apr 20, 2015)

14 bundles of packaged firewood use the loader to set the bundles off. Customer wants to set bundles at multiple fire pits around the property. Runs $120 fc delivered


----------



## tla100 (Apr 20, 2015)

mauldinoutdoor said:


> View attachment 420232
> 
> 14 bundles of packaged firewood use the loader to set the bundles off. Customer wants to set bundles at multiple fire pits around the property. Runs $120 fc delivered



How do you keep the bundles together? Pallets with chicken wire around?


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Apr 21, 2015)

tla100 said:


> How do you keep the bundles together? Pallets with chicken wire around?


Chain link fence, we tried the commercial bags made of mesh but they photo degraded and we're not reusable so we used the same fixture that held the bags and exchanged the fence in place. It can be used over and over new fence sections run about $5 per bag and is covered on first use


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Apr 21, 2015)

This is the only pic of the bag I have.


----------



## msmith (Apr 21, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> I do have a tuner, Not the greatest just a Bully Dog. My issue is at least around here with lots of hills and inclines, that with O off I am close to red line at 65mph and with O on can't keep 65 when there is an incline.



I had a 97 7.3 and an 02 7.3 and I thought they towed great. The 97 was a hand shaker with 4;10 gears and the 02 was a slush box with 3.73 gears. Had an 07 6.o and it was even better. Now I have a 6.7 and the thing is a beast. We have plenty of hills.


----------



## dancan (Apr 21, 2015)

mauldinoutdoor said:


> This is the only pic of the bag I have. View attachment 420368



More pics and details on the splitter please .


----------



## ford4500 (Apr 21, 2015)

94 F250 7.3idi with factory turbo. Great workhorse and daily driver.


----------



## msmith (Apr 21, 2015)

ford4500 said:


> 94 F250 7.3idi with factory turbo. Great workhorse and daily driver.View attachment 420482



I love the OBS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Apr 21, 2015)

dancan said:


> More pics and details on the splitter please .


Here's a pic of splitter head but I couldn't get videos to load. I copied the Rex 900 out of Australia for design. 8" by 47" stroke cylinder. 80 ton. Splitter head is 35" wide. Haven't made time to get the most out of the splitter yet but it'll put out 2-3 fc an hour with 1 person. Cut the wood to length, load the rounds on hopper table then hook them and slide under splitter flat 3" at a time, cycle & repeat. Cycle time is slow at 20 seconds, I have to redo the hoses from 1/4" to 1/2" to get the cycle down to around 10 sec. Each cycle makes up to 8 pieces, 3" by 4", depending on log diameter


----------



## Toxic2 (Apr 22, 2015)

It is firewood in the pick but that is what i use for moveing wood around


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 22, 2015)

chucker said:


> just like our s.. 7'x14'x3.75' two nice cords thrown in .... this load is all red oak dry as a bone......



The bed on mine is 8ft wide, 12 ft long, sides are about 3ft tall. Just in loose it fits about 1-1.25 cords if I heap it up tall.

Might by another one, guy has a 4x4 one, but not a dumper for sale for 2500$.


----------



## hupte (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## tla100 (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish you would quit posting pics of that dump trailer!!! 

I am still looking for one, but want a 16' bed, and they usually only come in a triple axle, then not sure if want bumper hitch or a 5th wheel. What it the height of the box from the ground at ride height roughly? I need the 8' wide, and most around are only 7'.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 23, 2015)

A logging chain, tow straps and a beater 97' Dodge Ram Magnum"skiddah" to slide 'em down the "hill".


----------



## al-k (Apr 23, 2015)

my helper and i with about half cord of ash.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Apr 23, 2015)

My old repurposed C30 ambulance , other than a Detroit Locker and dual exhaust it's the way GM built it 30+ years ago. 

It's got the anemic 6.2 diesel , but what it lacks in power it makes up for in economy ..gets better MPG unloaded than my wife's minivan.


----------



## hupte (Apr 23, 2015)

tla100 said:


> I wish you would quit posting pics of that dump trailer!!!
> 
> I am still looking for one, but want a 16' bed, and they usually only come in a triple axle, then not sure if want bumper hitch or a 5th wheel. What it the height of the box from the ground at ride height roughly? I need the 8' wide, and most around are only 7'.


I'd guess its 32" high?? just a guess... ya I sometimes wish I had a longer trailer. but then I'm sure I'd just overload it. lol. on the width mine is about 7 ft wide. I wanted one with a deck over. just so I wasn't bumping the axle with the skid loader tires when loading. I searched CL everyday for years before I found that trailer.


----------



## dancan (Apr 25, 2015)

Pioneerguy600's Tundra and my Urban transport .

















Good thing I've got bumpstops LOL


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 28, 2015)

An oldy.....can't steer and still not on the bump stops....did lots of loads like that


----------



## trukn2004 (Apr 28, 2015)

My wood hauler, mobile work bench, commuter, and all-around do everything. 2012 Ram 1500 quad cab, 5.7 Hemi. Ive added the tonneau cover, flaps, steps, weather tech floor mats, S&B cold air intake, and line-x. shoes are 275/60/20 BFG All-Terrain KO2. awesome tires.

The old pellet hauler:




1998 Ram 1500. 8" lift, 38" swampers, locker in the rear 360 with bunch of bolt-ons, Warn 15K winch on the front in a Road armor bumper, 4.56 gears, etc etc. Great truck.


----------



## Greny (Apr 28, 2015)

Atm I usemy massey 158 orchard model to haul wood out of the forest. But quite some time it's to wide , so I'm thinking about a quad , a honda foreman or grizzly 350. Something decent , not to expensive 2 hand. Most I find are 2 wheel drives, where I live it's flat so.... Any tips for an atv ?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 28, 2015)

Massey 158 too wide? My brother uses one with a Farmi winch and keeps saying a bit bigger tractor would be nice.

The skidders we run (John Deere 648s) are about 10ft wide and I've never felt it was too wide aside from when moving them on the low boy since it requires a permit and pilot car. I guess a skidder is quite a bit more manuverable than a tractor though.
Before the skidders, Deere 550 dozers (with forestry package with includes a winch and log arch) were used.
The skidders are moocho better!


----------



## Greny (Apr 28, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Massey 158 too wide? My brother uses one with a Farmi winch and keeps saying a bit bigger tractor would be nice.
> 
> The skidders we run (John Deere 648s) are about 10ft wide and I've never felt it was too wide aside from when moving them on the low boy since it requires a permit and pilot car. I guess a skidder is quite a bit more manuverable than a tractor though.
> Before the skidders, Deere 550 dozers (with forestry package with includes a winch and log arch) were used.
> The skidders are moocho better!




Front winch or on the 3 point sys ,?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 28, 2015)

Greny said:


> Front winch or on the 3 point sys ,?



3 point. The winch is powered off the PTO.


----------



## Greny (Apr 28, 2015)

My neighbour says to get some sort of decent manual winch for on the front of the Massey. That I could try ( cheap investment compared to atv) . Any ideas....


----------



## Erik B (Apr 28, 2015)

Trying to upload a picture and site won't let me Anyone know how it should be done?
Erik B


----------



## Mike Gott (Apr 28, 2015)

heres what we use at our place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lefturnfreek (Apr 28, 2015)

My ATV hauler, Big Bear 350 4x4 27in swamp lites without the high low trany, still pulls a full load of wet logs well on solid to slightly mushy ground. The best advice is to find or make a set of tire chains cause there is no substitute.


----------



## dancan (Apr 29, 2015)

Greny said:


> Atm I usemy massey 158 orchard model to haul wood out of the forest. But quite some time it's to wide , so I'm thinking about a quad , a honda foreman or grizzly 350. Something decent , not to expensive 2 hand. Most I find are 2 wheel drives, where I live it's flat so.... Any tips for an atv ?



I built a trailer to haul behind an old 300 suzuki king quad .






With the moveable axle it lets me load to keep the weight off the atv and will turn in a very short radius when brought forward .
The super low rage gearing of the quad is great , steep hills are not much of an issue .


----------



## dancan (Apr 29, 2015)

The trailer does double duty .


----------



## Erik B (Apr 29, 2015)

I css wood for my own use and this is what works for me on our 9 acres. I was splitting some oak and hickory.


----------



## Greny (Apr 30, 2015)

Looking at some options , one of them a front loader for my massey. Other a real wood trailer with winch for the massey or a atv with trailer. Ideal would be all


----------



## msmith (Apr 30, 2015)

tla100 said:


> I wish you would quit posting pics of that dump trailer!!!
> 
> I am still looking for one, but want a 16' bed, and they usually only come in a triple axle, then not sure if want bumper hitch or a 5th wheel. What it the height of the box from the ground at ride height roughly? I need the 8' wide, and most around are only 7'.


 
If you go 16' I recommend a gooseneck. This one is 12' and with a couple cord of green maple she's a handful for a single axle one ton truck. Same thing with 4 - 5 ton of gravel or fertilizer. I'm going to get load leveling stabilizers for it.


----------



## Andy-H (May 1, 2015)

I don't post much, but here you go.


----------



## stihly dan (May 1, 2015)

That is a nice rig right there.


----------



## Andy-H (May 1, 2015)

Thanks Dan.


----------



## fred bergman (May 2, 2015)




----------



## cigmaker (May 2, 2015)




----------



## dancan (May 2, 2015)




----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 2, 2015)

You don't worry about busting out the windows with the wood pushing on the sides?

Not long ago we had a guy load about 350 8, 10 and 12ft long 1x4, 1x6, 1x8s and some 2x4s and 2x6s into a Bronco. He was pulling out of the log yard as I was pulling in and the front tires were just to say touching the ground.


----------



## dancan (May 2, 2015)

Heck no .


----------



## msmith (May 2, 2015)

Just cut up some elm blow downs off of my farm road.


----------



## Grey (May 2, 2015)

I'm way out of my league here. Good thing I have all the wood I need right here on my little 16 acres.
1/2 Ton Silverado work truck




JD x304


----------



## zogger (May 2, 2015)

Double whoop!!!! Got my army trailer for the 3/4 ton bogger mkII today! Both my chebbies are covered now for haulers. Shoutout to @morewood and son, thanks guys! They delivered it today and we had a great time cruising around in the mule looking at the farm and talking about all sorts of stuff. If any of you guys want a mambo serious well built scrounger trailer, get you one of these, man are they built good. I had never looked at one close up, just wayyyy better then those tractor supply style trailers, no comparison. Lightweight, strong, great ground clearance and obviously built to get through the brush and woods and tote the load. He has some more for sale posted up in the general equipment trading post forum 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/military-trailers-m105a3-and-m1102.277876/

Anywho, here's a few pics of it, can't wait to tote some wood! Heck, a few add ons, make a nice off road camping trailer thing as well, plenty of room inside to stretch out. Got the bows and stabilizers with it, I'll make a top, probably from my billboard tarp scrap pieces.


----------



## VW Splitter (May 3, 2015)

Zogger, nice trailer, Does look heavy duty and well built. How long and how wide is it?


----------



## zogger (May 3, 2015)

VW Splitter said:


> Zogger, nice trailer, Does look heavy duty and well built. How long and how wide is it?



Stubby, not real long, but wide, hummvee wide

Here is a copy/paste from olive-drab.com

Light Tactical Trailer (LTT) M1101 & M1102 Characteristics
Maximum Vehicle Weight	M1101: 3400 lb (1542 kg)
M1102: 4200 lb (1905 kg)
Curb Weight	1460 lb ( 662 kg)
Maximum Payload Capacity	M1101: 1940 lb (880 kg)
M1102: 2740 lb (1243 kg)
Hull	Unitized body construction using aircraft grade aluminum and chromoly steel
Overall Length	132 inches (335cm)
Overall Width	85.6 inches (217 cm)
Overall Height	52.5 inches (133 cm)
Overall Height w/Soft Top Kit	99.5 inches (253 cm)
Track Width	72.5 inches (184 cm)
Drawbar Length	93.2 inches (237 cm) (from axle center to eye center)
Drawbar Eye Height	29.5 inches (75 cm)
Deck Height	34.5 inches (88 cm)
Ground Clearance (Laden)	16 inches (41 cm)
Suspension Type	Fully independent progressive rate trailing arm suspension
Axle	Tubular steel
Spring Media	Progressive rate torselastic rubber chords
Shock Absorbers	Telescopic, direct acting, one per wheel, HMMWV compatible
Wheels	16.5 X 8.25, two piece steel, HMMWV compatible, 8 on 6.5 inch bolt pattern
Tires	37X12.50R16.5 Goodyear Wrangler M/T, with 30-mile runflat inserts, HMMWV compatible
Brakes	12 inch x 2 inch free backing hydraulic surge brakes with automatic breakaway actuation. Independent lever-operated left and right side mechanical parking brakes.
Electrical System	24 Volt DC sealed lighting system with blackout convoy lights, 12 pin connector plug mates with HMMWV
Max Speed (Primary Roads)	55 mph (88 kph)
Max Speed (Secondary Roads)	35 mph (56 kph)
Max Speed (Off Road)	20 mph (32 kph)
Departure Angle	39 degrees
Turning Angle	80 degrees
Fording	60 inches (152 cm)

The wheels with the runflats look really stout, Shea told me they are heavy dudes to change. If you want less tongue height, you can swap over to shorter chevy/dodge 8 lug rims and tires.

There's the softtops, and supposedly you can find Fiberglas hard tops as well, no idea what those cost though.

The surge brakes are interesting, doing some research, no need to lock them out to back up, they have a damper/shock absorber in the tongue, so backing up slowly won't activate the brakes.

I'll run over and measure the bed for bulk firewood cargo capacity, BRB.....

Inside bed dimensions are 7 foot long, 6 foot wide, 18 inch high sides, 4 foot 7.5 inches between fender wells. Walls are two inch thick with that corrugated like construction.


----------



## hardy steve (May 3, 2015)




----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 3, 2015)

Have one of those military trailers for sale for $500. It has 20" wheels and NDTs though, not the H1 stuff.


----------



## JeffHK454 (May 4, 2015)

zogger said:


> Double whoop!!!! Got my army trailer for the 3/4 ton bogger mkII today! Both my chebbies are covered now for haulers. Shoutout to @morewood and son, thanks guys! They delivered it today and we had a great time cruising around in the mule looking at the farm and talking about all sorts of stuff. If any of you guys want a mambo serious well built scrounger trailer, get you one of these, man are they built good. I had never looked at one close up, just wayyyy better then those tractor supply style trailers, no comparison. Lightweight, strong, great ground clearance and obviously built to get through the brush and woods and tote the load. He has some more for sale posted up in the general equipment trading post forum
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/military-trailers-m105a3-and-m1102.277876/
> 
> Anywho, here's a few pics of it, can't wait to tote some wood! Heck, a few add ons, make a nice off road camping trailer thing as well, plenty of room inside to stretch out. Got the bows and stabilizers with it, I'll make a top, probably from my billboard tarp scrap pieces.



Does it still have run flats in the wheels? The tire and wheel combo alone is worth $500..


----------



## VW Splitter (May 4, 2015)

Nice trailer, but it would be easy to loose in the woods with that camo paint job.


----------



## Raganr (May 4, 2015)

Those 1101/1102s are nice trailers. Perfect for wood gathering. They are tough but the skin is soft so be careful tossing logs into the bed. Another thing I learned the hard way, make sure the trailer is not tongue down when loaded, the brakes will engage and get a bit hot. My 101 loaded with pecan. I use a 105 for wood storage.


----------



## VW Splitter (May 6, 2015)

here is mine. 20 logs is a load. 
Sometimes if I am close by the house I will drive the road train.


----------



## fred bergman (May 10, 2015)

looks like hauling wood comes in many different ways


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 12, 2015)

SR


----------



## Hinerman (May 12, 2015)

cigmaker said:


> View attachment 422296


 
How do you get those on the trailer?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 12, 2015)

SR


----------



## Jere39 (May 12, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR



How you got them on the trailer was a great question, but I think an even better question, how are maintaining traction on the tractor to pull that double load up that monster hill?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 12, 2015)

Simple... I'm NOT pulling it with a "compact" tractor! lol

SR


----------



## msmith (May 12, 2015)

I'm diggin' that Agco. Is it air cooled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 12, 2015)

Yup... air/oil cooled, they are GREAT diesels, lots of low end torque and low on fuel use...

SR


----------



## zogger (May 13, 2015)

I need one of these things, so when I have an odd 15 minutes, I can go fell a tree and drag it back....just saying, looks like two hoots!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...lt-two-brothers-stars-new-Fury-Road-film.html


----------



## woodchuck76 (May 13, 2015)

Here's a light load . Its not even down on the helpers


----------



## Jere39 (May 13, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Simple... I'm NOT pulling it with a "compact" tractor! lol
> 
> SR



Any chance the camera angle exagerated the slope of the hill?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 13, 2015)

Jere39 said:


> Any chance the camera angle exagerated the slope of the hill?



Answer: Yes the camera IS tilted, but NOT to create a false hill... There is NO hill there, the cameras was tilted to get all of the subject into the pict. so the pict of the subject would be as close as possible... I do it often, as it makes for a pict that you can see the subject much closer/easier....

I figured anyone viewing the pict. could see the tilted tree's and figure that one out pretty fast... lol

I also assumed you were kidding in your last post, so I played along and gave the compact tractor answer... 

SR


----------



## Jere39 (May 13, 2015)

And you were right


----------



## Highbeam (May 14, 2015)

Way overloaded. I sunk into the grass. Green doug fir.


----------



## msmith (May 14, 2015)

Nice truck ya got there Highbeam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tla100 (May 14, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> SR


That is a pretty good size log !!!

I should have pulled the trigger on a Deutz DX120 Front wheel assist for $3800, lots of hours but a lot of tractor. Loader was another $3500, but skidloader works better for me. No woods to cut nearby


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (May 14, 2015)

I saw this'un loaded down at the store one day. I bet she was just a squallin' going down the road...






Here's mine though...'93 K1500 W/T...Dislike the 4.3 at times, but usually gets the job done.


----------



## stihlfanboy (May 18, 2015)

Don't no if I ever showed off the box I built. Anit pritty but works real well. Front cross members rusted out on the old box. Hit a bump and the bed wood raise 3 inchis in the front. Also made a little rack for the allis so I don't have to drag my 6x8 trailer though the tight woods.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 18, 2015)

They are o


zogger said:


> I need one of these things, so when I have an odd 15 minutes, I can go fell a tree and drag it back....just saying, looks like two hoots!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...lt-two-brothers-stars-new-Fury-Road-film.html



The shop in in Maine. I forget what town though, I'd guess Southern ME thought they could be fabbing stuff out of a potato house in The County too haha.

They had a TV show for a while (on Discovery channel?)


----------



## Ryan Groat (May 18, 2015)

Here is what I use most of the time. I mostly scrounge in the urban environment so no cool toys like the tractor guys. However I have been looking.

16' 7000 lb trailer, if needed I will put logs into the truck bed but not over the rails. I have had logs come through the back window.


----------



## sawjunky23 (May 18, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> I'll be 1st.


Does that trailer dump?


----------



## JeffHK454 (May 18, 2015)

O


Ryan Groat said:


> Here is what I use most of the time. I mostly scrounge in the urban environment so no cool toys like the tractor guys. However I have been looking.
> 
> 16' 7000 lb trailer, if needed I will put logs into the truck bed but not over the rails. I have had logs come through the back window.



Man, what a truck.

A long box crew cab GMC in white ..my next truck when funds allow.


----------



## Festus (May 18, 2015)

This is after mounting my chainsaw holders.



Here's my helper Rumely, waiting to go back to the truck.



I use this to drag whole trees up to my back yard.


----------



## sawjunky23 (May 18, 2015)

Festus said:


> This is after mounting my chainsaw holders.
> View attachment 425552
> 
> 
> ...


I like that setup


----------



## Ryan Groat (May 19, 2015)

JeffHK454 said:


> O
> 
> 
> Man, what a truck.
> ...


When I was looking, I was looking for a 6 ft box, but I am so glad that I ended up with this one. I do not drive enough to justify the diesel upfront and maintenance cost so that is why I went gasser.

However here is the load I picked up last night. Trailer and bed with wet elm. Did everything I asked it to, expect for the 9mpg lol.


----------



## JeffHK454 (May 19, 2015)

Ryan Groat said:


> When I was looking, I was looking for a 6 ft box, but I am so glad that I ended up with this one. I do not drive enough to justify the diesel upfront and maintenance cost so that is why I went gasser.
> 
> However here is the load I picked up last night. Trailer and bed with wet elm. Did everything I asked it to, expect for the 9mpg lol.



Really, 9mpg from a gasser hauling that much truck/trailer/wood around ain't bad. I'm a long time diesel nut but gas engines have made a big push in the last couple years , 450hp/500lbft out of a 6.2 GM gasser are real close.


----------



## Ryan Groat (May 19, 2015)

JeffHK454 said:


> Really, 9mpg from a gasser hauling that much truck/trailer/wood around ain't bad. I'm a long time diesel nut but gas engines have made a big push in the last couple years , 450hp/500lbft out of a 6.2 GM gasser are real close.



I after I reread my post it does sound like I am complain about the 9mpg. Im am really happy with that number. Even with the lower mpg numbers I did not have the upfront cost of the diesel and the maintenance cost. I only drive 2 minutes to work so that also played into the deciding factor to go gasser. This truck pulls as well as my old 7.3 and is far more comfortable. 

I wish I could have gotten the 6.2 in the 2500. But it is not available.


----------



## olyman (May 19, 2015)

I use this to drag whole trees up to my back yard. View attachment 425554
[/QUOTE]
ever had it,,kickback,,and bruise your thumb????? when I first gradeeeaaated, I worked at a place,,that had a f20, with a tooo damn big loader frame on it,,with extensions,,to setup implements.. you learn in REAL short order, where to put the thumb...old boy that taught me,,laughed the ONE time I got bit!!! I forgot,,but not after that wakeup call!!!


----------



## Festus (May 19, 2015)

olyman said:


> I use this to drag whole trees up to my back yard. View attachment 425554


ever had it,,kickback,,and bruise your thumb????? when I first gradeeeaaated, I worked at a place,,that had a f20, with a tooo damn big loader frame on it,,with extensions,,to setup implements.. you learn in REAL short order, where to put the thumb...old boy that taught me,,laughed the ONE time I got bit!!! I forgot,,but not after that wakeup call!!![/QUOTE]

Yes, this was my grandpa's tractor so I grew up with it. I've had it bend my thumb back to my wrist a couple times. Although it's a little wide and high in the woods, it's more maneuverable than any other tractor. It's made to swing around on a dime at the end of a row while cultivating.


----------



## stihly dan (May 19, 2015)

sawjunky23 said:


> Does that trailer dump?



No, its an old power line trailer. It has the posts that would hold those giant spools.


----------



## Streblerm (May 21, 2015)

Looks like I finally overloaded the superduty. Maybe not so much overloaded as poorly distributed. I should have moved 5-800# from the truck to the back of the trailer and all would have been good. As it was it stopped fine but it was a little "wandery"


----------



## chucker (May 21, 2015)

that's a nice load for any grocery getter it's way to new for off road.. what size is the bobcat in the trailer?


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (May 21, 2015)

This is my hauler, 1997 F250 with a 460, I does great for hauling but not so great on gas! put the dump bed insert in a few years ago and it does a great job. have a western plow for it also


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (May 21, 2015)

Sorry idk why it uploaded so many images!


----------



## JeffHK454 (May 21, 2015)

Streblerm said:


> Looks like I finally overloaded the superduty. Maybe not so much overloaded as poorly distributed. I should have moved 5-800# from the truck to the back of the trailer and all would have been good. As it was it stopped fine but it was a little "wandery"
> 
> 
> View attachment 425946



I like that dinky little Bobcat..


----------



## tla100 (May 21, 2015)

Ryan Groat said:


> I after I reread my post it does sound like I am complain about the 9mpg. Im am really happy with that number. Even with the lower mpg numbers I did not have the upfront cost of the diesel and the maintenance cost. I only drive 2 minutes to work so that also played into the deciding factor to go gasser. This truck pulls as well as my old 7.3 and is far more comfortable.
> 
> I wish I could have gotten the 6.2 in the 2500. But it is not available.



Is that the 6.0 then? 9 mpg is not bad at all. With loaded trailer or camper I get 7.5 with my '05 Dodge Hemi 5.7 3/4 ton. 10-11 mpg driving.....


----------



## Ryan Groat (May 21, 2015)

tla100 said:


> Is that the 6.0 then? 9 mpg is not bad at all. With loaded trailer or camper I get 7.5 with my '05 Dodge Hemi 5.7 3/4 ton. 10-11 mpg driving.....



Yep the 6.0. I have only had the truck 3 weeks and mainly got it for wood and future bigger camper. I should say that the 9 mpg is on E85 also. So I really have no complaints. I like it just as much as the Avalanche that I had before it except this tows much better.


----------



## JeffHK454 (May 21, 2015)

Ryan Groat said:


> Yep the 6.0. I have only had the truck 3 weeks and mainly got it for wood and future bigger camper. I should say that the 9 mpg is on E85 also. So I really have no complaints. I like it just as much as the Avalanche that I had before it except this tows much better.


 It seems crazy that 
GM held the 420hp 6.2 for a prissy 1/2 ton Denali and left it off the option list for the HD trucks.


----------



## Streblerm (May 21, 2015)

chucker said:


> that's a nice load for any grocery getter it's way to new for off road.. what size is the bobcat in the trailer?



That is a 99 F250 5.4l with. 165k miles. It is much nicer in pictures than in real life. I don't hesitate to take it into the woods. All that is holding wood in the bed is a bedliner. The flares cover a lot of ugly. It is 100% work truck. If it isn't loaded or going to get loaded it doesn't move. This trip took its toll. Dumping those big rounds in folded the bed rails down a bit. It was the last load and I wasn't being as careful as I should have been. I try not to beat it, but if it gets dinged up,in the course of duty I don't lose sleep,over it. The nicest part of the truck is the wheels. I blasted and painted them when I put new tires on it last year. 

It's the perfect work truck. Not so beat that you are embarrassed to be seen in it but not so nice that you are afraid to work it. 




JeffHK454 said:


> I like that dinky little Bobcat..



The bobcat is a late 1970's 310. It has a 16hp Kohler and it is clutch driven like the old 500/600 series machines. It has quick attach but no aux hydros. It is light at <1500# and slow but it can outwork two guys with shovels and wheelbarrows. It will easily lift 500#. It can be set up to go through a 36" opening but I have wider wheels and a 48" bucket on it currently. It is definitely a light duty smooth surface machine. You can dig with it but you have to work it hard and it beats the **** out of you. When I occasionally run a bigger machine it is like running a Cadillac


----------



## brenndatomu (May 21, 2015)

A.S.Woodchucker said:


> View attachment 425994
> View attachment 425993
> View attachment 425993
> View attachment 425994
> ...


Nice! that dump insert has to be way handy! 
I have the twin to your truck. Mine is not that nice though, PO mudded the wheel well lips up and then hit the repair area with flat black. Had 36" mud tires on it when I got it...still has mud (actual mud, not bondo) packed in all the crevices. I would not have bought it if I knew that it had been mudded with no air filter in it. Rude surprise when I got 'er home, pulled the AF box cover off...EMPTY! Lots of mud/dust in the intake tube and throttle body...GRRR! Surprisingly the ole 460 is still plenty strong at 210k on the clock, even with all that abuse...like you said though, plenty thirsty! She's waiting on me to replace a leaky water pump right now, in the meantime my poor f150 is takin the brunt of my woodin trips


----------



## fred bergman (May 30, 2015)

I need to get a trailer


----------



## locochainsaw (May 30, 2015)

Streblerm said:


> Looks like I finally overloaded the superduty. Maybe not so much overloaded as poorly distributed. I should have moved 5-800# from the truck to the back of the trailer and all would have been good. As it was it stopped fine but it was a little "wandery"
> 
> 
> View attachment 425946


Is that a 310?


----------



## sawjunky23 (May 30, 2015)

A.S.Woodchucker said:


> View attachment 425994
> View attachment 425993
> View attachment 425993
> View attachment 425994
> ...


Sweet Jesus that is a nice clean specimine of a truck for a 1997... wanna sell it lol??


----------



## Streblerm (May 30, 2015)

locochainsaw said:


> Is that a 310?



Yes. In all its half ton, chain driven, 16hp glory.


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker (May 31, 2015)

sawjunky23 said:


> Sweet Jesus that is a nice clean specimine of a truck for a 1997... wanna sell it lol??


the picture makes it look better than it is, don't get me wrong it is pretty clean but it is starting to rust out above rear wheel wells, I would fix it but I have wacked it with some wood that has fallen over the side boards when I get too carried away throwing wood! everythings for sale !


----------



## locochainsaw (May 31, 2015)

Streblerm said:


> Yes. In all its half ton, chain driven, 16hp glory.


I've always wanted one of those lol. Handy little size


----------



## locochainsaw (May 31, 2015)

Finally got myself a wood hauling project. 94 f350 7.3 idi factory turbo. Hope to get to it this winter. It runs and drives good just need to get a flatbed on it and get her set up.


----------



## Mike Gott (May 31, 2015)

Those are good ol trucks! Easy and cheap to keep running! Very reliable too! My brother had a 93 we put a Hypermax turbo kit on 10 years ago. Bodies falling a part but still runs and drives great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (May 31, 2015)

I meant has not had! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat (May 31, 2015)

Installed head rache, side rails, and box. Nice to have the storage and protection.


----------



## locochainsaw (May 31, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Those are good ol trucks! Easy and cheap to keep running! Very reliable too! My brother had a 93 we put a Hypermax turbo kit on 10 years ago. Bodies falling a part but still runs and drives great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya that's why I bought it cheap parts and stupid simple. I hope it's a great beater


----------



## Mike Gott (May 31, 2015)

Yup very simple, no computers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pricey106 (Jun 6, 2015)

Some nice looking rigs guys... here is what I am stuck with right now. For camping I barrow my father in law's trailer. 

but the good girl has managed to haul some good scrounges for me...15 loads in one day once.


----------



## NvBrushrat (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## dancan (Jun 7, 2015)

Load #2 of 3 today .


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 8, 2015)

1998.5 5.9 Load of douglas fir.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jun 8, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> 1998.5 5.9 Load of douglas fir.
> View attachment 429343


.Gotta love a 12v cummins. Bulletproof reliability there!


----------



## Ryan Groat (Jun 8, 2015)

sawjunky23 said:


> .Gotta love a 12v cummins. Bulletproof reliability there!


1998.5 was the first year of the 24 valve I believe


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 8, 2015)

Ryan Groat said:


> 1998.5 was the first year of the 24 valve I believe


Yes and not without a few issues, I have dealt with them,,,biggie being the 53 block,,,
Not a bad truck once the issues were dealt with. Still on the original IP!!!
BBB


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jun 8, 2015)

H


Ryan Groat said:


> 1998.5 was the first year of the 24 valve I believe


ya now that you say that I think you're right. Still a good engine just a little more emissions garbage to deal with.


----------



## R DeLawter (Jun 8, 2015)

pricey106 said:


> View attachment 428948
> Some nice looking rigs guys... here is what I am stuck with right now. For camping I barrow my father in law's trailer. View attachment 428941
> View attachment 428940
> but the good girl has managed to haul some good scrounges for me...15 loads in one day once.



Looks like you are utilizing what you have and it's working well for you.


----------



## Ryan Groat (Jun 8, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> Yes and not without a few issues, I have dealt with them,,,biggie being the 53 block,,,
> Not a bad truck once the issues were dealt with. Still on the original IP!!!
> BBB


The 53 block is what kept me from buying one about 5 or 6 years ago. 

It's awesome that your on the stock injection pump. Have you ran a lift pump since new?


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 8, 2015)

Ryan Groat said:


> The 53 block is what kept me from buying one about 5 or 6 years ago.
> 
> It's awesome that your on the stock injection pump. Have you ran a lift pump since new?



I now have a school bus engine!!! I am on my 3rd lift pump, I have a low fuel pressure LED.
I have a spare lift pump under my seat,,, in case.
I have a chip and RV injectors after market TC. Tows well not too bad on fuel.
BBB


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 11, 2015)

climbhightree said:


> Very nimble and worth it



Nice! You could run that right in the front door, spin it around and not even bump a glass off the kitchen table!


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 11, 2015)

My truck, 2003 F-350 7.3. It's got 4" turbo back exhaust, a stage 3 AFE intake, Power Hungry Performance 6 position chip with their tunes, and currently has the turbo off getting a Wicked Wheel II installed. I'm also removing the ####### butterfly valve warm up/ general restriction device while the turbo is out. 



2532 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



2552 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

My main firewood trailer, it is 6'X12' with 3' sides. Has a mobile home axle with electric brakes. I think it's a 6,000 lb axle but not positive. At any rate I have heaped it with firewood and it's never complained:



2240 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com



2451 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

My secondary trailer. I suppose I could haul a load of logs on this if I ever scored one. It's mainly used to haul equipment and cars though. It's got 7500 lb axles and a winch mounted on the front of the bed. 



2955 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And the little bota for around the house. She's small but has done a lot of work for me! 



2524 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## chucker (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope you are paying the help worth her weight in golden hug's, as their not around very long it seems! mine are grown up with the second batch gramps is loving to no end...... great view to what looks like the Columbia river?


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 11, 2015)

chucker said:


> I hope you are paying the help worth her weight in golden hug's, as their not around very long it seems! mine are grown up with the second batch gramps is loving to no end...... great view to what looks like the Columbia river?



Yeah, that picture is about 8 years old but it's one of my favorites! 

This is her now. My Deere quit on me over the weekend and she pulled me back up to the house. Not sure what the odd look on her face is about. She loves running the bota!



2972 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

And yes both the truck pics have the Columbia in the back ground. The first was taken above Stevenson, WA and the second was just West of Clatskanie, OR.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 11, 2015)

Beautiful scenery, wood4heat! Love seeing the pictures.


----------



## Ryan Groat (Jun 11, 2015)

Love the truck @wood4heat


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been looking for a while now And finally scored this one. It ain't much to look at but the price was right. I'm going to swap a heavier axle and springs into it and I would like to add some high sides.


----------



## Jeremiah (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## fred bergman (Jun 27, 2015)

I would like to get a used 1 ton truck with a dump box


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> View attachment 430280
> View attachment 430280
> View attachment 430281


That Ford is suffering battered pickup syndrome. It knows it is being abused but can't seem to find the strength to leave you.


----------



## zogger (Jun 27, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> That Ford is suffering battered pickup syndrome. It knows it is being abused but can't seem to find the strength to leave you.



HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jeremiah (Jun 27, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> That Ford is suffering battered pickup syndrome. It knows it is being abused but can't seem to find the strength to leave you.



Lol I'm a Chevy guy.. but she's been a good truck


----------



## ReggieT (Jun 28, 2015)

hupte said:


>


Great looking rig! Is that hedge or locust? The scripture is one of my favorites!


----------



## hupte (Jun 28, 2015)

ReggieT said:


> Great looking rig! Is that hedge or locust? The scripture is one of my favorites!


the first 3 pics are honey locust and american elm. the last pic is hedge. and thanx!!


----------



## Jmbass (Jul 3, 2015)

Skid loader trailer load pulled by 11 f250. Great combo for getting lots of wood out in a hurry if there is room.


----------



## chucker (Jul 10, 2015)

some pic's of the long project from last winter. 







still need to add the end gates that will fold away to each side tomorrow.. the box size was 9'x5.5'x15" which has been upgraded to 7.33'x9.66'x3.75" to total a capasity of 265 cubic feet.


----------



## chucker (Jul 12, 2015)

finally finished the winters project that extended into mid summer...the gates fold away to the side and lock by using the same snap locks for the end gates. handy to say the least with out swinging gates going down the highway! still need to add the top flip lock going across the two gate openings with a piece of 11/4"x 2"x 10" long tube with the narrow side cut out on a bolt/pivot.....


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 12, 2015)

that both of them truck gets used too


----------



## 038Mag2NC (Jul 13, 2015)

Doin a little bit of work today.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcl (Jul 16, 2015)

Just pick up trailer today.


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 16, 2015)

jcl said:


> View attachment 436162
> View attachment 436161
> Just pick up trailer today.


Yes!!!


----------



## tla100 (Jul 16, 2015)

jcl said:


> View attachment 436162
> View attachment 436161
> Just pick up trailer today.



Love the Dodge and dump trailer is SWEET!!!


----------



## Skeans (Jul 16, 2015)

Does this count, we don't really do firewood but short logs.








Loads of TP heading to the chip yard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 17, 2015)

chucker said:


> finally finished the winters project that extended into mid summer...the gates fold away to the side and lock by using the same snap locks for the end gates. handy to say the least with out swinging gates going down the highway! still need to add the top flip lock going across the two gate openings with a piece of 11/4"x 2"x 10" long tube with the narrow side cut out on a bolt/pivot.....View attachment 435531
> View attachment 435533
> View attachment 435534
> View attachment 435536
> View attachment 435537



Does that dump too?


----------



## chucker (Jul 17, 2015)

it sure does.


Jim Timber said:


> Does that dump too?


----------



## jcl (Jul 20, 2015)

Skeans said:


> Does this count, we don't really do firewood but short logs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan Groat (Jul 20, 2015)

Picked this up tonight. Mowing and firewood duties are her main chore.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 24, 2015)

Ryan Groat said:


> Picked this up tonight. Mowing and firewood duties are her main chore.



What about the "tractor"? What do you have planned for it??

SR


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 24, 2015)

I managed to get this load out yesterday,






I'll get it cut/split in a few days, when it cools off a bit...

SR


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 24, 2015)

Does this count?


----------



## Red Amor (Jul 24, 2015)

Gday Gents
this is my 1994 Triton 4x4 duel cab
the detachable shed is for my Farriery
and is fully self contained and I
can have if on the stands in about 3 minutes on my own 
My question is can anyone help me with plans to turn the tray of the ute into a point of pivot tipper ?
Ive looked at hydrolics and air bags but find the both a little expensive for my buget 
Im not mean but I really like the simplicity of the P.O.P TIPPER 
Ive the manual skills to build it myself just not the brain to figure it haha;O)


----------



## cantoo (Jul 24, 2015)

Red Amor, hydraulic stuff can be bought cheap if you look in the right place. I got this scissor lift from work for free. If you look close you can see that it has a scissor style hoist on it that would weld right under your truck bed fairly easy. I will also use the hydraulic motors off it for something.
Last picture isn't mine but it's an electric pallet truck, they also can be bought real cheap. 12 volt ones will work good and you will have the pump and cylinder and the valve or switch for it too.
Most of my "stuff" started life as something else.


----------



## Ryan Groat (Jul 24, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> What about the "tractor"? What do you have planned for it??
> 
> SR













So far it has paid for itself so much. I haven't even started pulling firewood from the woods. I'm ready for fall.


----------



## Red Amor (Jul 25, 2015)

Thankyou very interesting ;O)


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 25, 2015)

jcl said:


> View attachment 436162
> View attachment 436161
> Just pick up trailer today.


EW lah lah -- the best of both worlds! Nice!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 25, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> View attachment 435546
> View attachment 435547
> View attachment 435548
> that both of them truck gets used too



MOONDOGGIE -- nice set up. Are you from Norf Caroliner? (nice haul of wood also)


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 25, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> MOONDOGGIE -- nice set up. Are you from Norf Caroliner? (nice haul of wood also)


Yup thanks!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 25, 2015)

038Mag2NC said:


> Doin a little bit of work today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



RIMER! I believe that is real close!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 25, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> Yup thanks!



wnc...western NC? How far west?


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 25, 2015)

Brevard west of ashvegas about 30 miles


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 25, 2015)

You in Rowan county?


----------



## Odog (Jul 25, 2015)

My 69 Chevy with a decent load


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Jul 25, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> You in Rowan county?


Ha... I'm in Davidson Co... Just south of Winston-Salem. Small world...

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 25, 2015)

ILikesEmGreen said:


> Ha... I'm in Davidson Co... Just south of Winston-Salem. Small world...
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


Yes sir! Man it's hot! Out there!


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Jul 25, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> Yes sir! Man it's hot! Out there!


It tends to be a touch warm and a tad humid most of the summer. I like Oct-Apr myself. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 26, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> You in Rowan county?


 Yep. It looks like several of us on this thread are not that far from each other


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 26, 2015)

ILikesEmGreen said:


> Ha... I'm in Davidson Co... Just south of Winston-Salem. Small world...
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk



Yes sir. Travel to Winston and that area quite often. Over near Arcadia and Lexington as well. Have a great day!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 26, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> Brevard west of ashvegas about 30 miles



Yep know where that is. Have some friends from that area. I love the hills -- my wife is a mountain girl


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 26, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Yep. It looks like several of us on this thread are not that far from each other


We need to set up a GTG!


----------



## lefturnfreek (Jul 27, 2015)

Odog said:


> My 69 Chevy with a decent load



Ya, no kidding you had a load on there....!!!


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 27, 2015)

Odog said:


> My 69 Chevy with a decent load


That's a really nice truck!


----------



## Odog (Jul 27, 2015)

lefturnfreek said:


> Ya, no kidding you had a load on there....!!!


Hahaha Thats about the only way to haul a load out for me. It's about 2 hrs to the hills so I gotta get the most out of each trip


----------



## Odog (Jul 27, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> That's a really nice truck!


Thank you, I built her myself, not quite done yet, still need to put the big block and 5 speed into her, then she'll be done


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 27, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> We need to set up a GTG!


OORAH! is it anything like a GTO?


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 27, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> OORAH! is it anything like a GTO?


Heh heh!!! Get together.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah! A get together wif chainsaws and stuff!


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 27, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Yeah! A get together wif chainsaws and stuff!


Yes!!


----------



## zogger (Jul 27, 2015)

moondoggie said:


> Yes!!



Well, I just wasn't able to make the mid georgia gtg this year, but if you billhillies have one, jiss maybe..hehehehe I can see me pushing the ratsun up them hills..more HAHAHAHA


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah boy! If yall are goin to flang some chips and cut some of them thar cookees -- maybe I can climb the hill and sit a spell


----------



## 038Mag2NC (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 28, 2015)

038Mag2NC said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Are you in Rimer town NC? If so we are REAL close


----------



## 038Mag2NC (Jul 28, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Are you in Rimer town NC? If so we are REAL close


Grew up there, in Stanly county now. Still close.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 038Mag2NC (Jul 28, 2015)

Have been off of here for about 4 years, just recently found my way back. Things have definitely changed. Don't recognize to many names now.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## lknchoppers (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey guys I'm in Catawba County just sayin' Hello!!

1991 F250 4x4


----------



## 038Mag2NC (Jul 28, 2015)

Can't figure out how to post pics but mine is in my avatar.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Groat (Jul 28, 2015)

lknchoppers said:


> View attachment 438233
> 
> 
> Hey guys I'm in Catawba County just sayin' Hello!!
> ...


I really like the looks of these trucks.


----------



## 038Mag2NC (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 038Mag2NC (Jul 28, 2015)

038Mag2NC said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Anybody have an idea how to post pics with a galaxy s4?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 28, 2015)

038Mag2NC said:


> Grew up there, in Stanly county now. Still close.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Yep know where that is as well. That's not far at all either. Rimer is nice also.


----------



## deerehunter (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## deerehunter (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## 101mph (Jul 29, 2015)

The boss operating my wood hauler


----------



## zogger (Jul 29, 2015)

101mph said:


> The boss operating my wood hauler



Oh man, you still got white dirt on the ground? Either way, nice to have help.


----------



## Red Amor (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey ZOG you red ute it looks like mine which is marketed here as a Mitsubishi triton 4x4 
do you know ? is it and what do you call them there


----------



## zogger (Jul 30, 2015)

Red Amor said:


> Hey ZOG you red ute it looks like mine which is marketed here as a Mitsubishi triton 4x4
> do you know ? is it and what do you call them there



the red one above is deerhunters pickup


----------



## deerehunter (Jul 30, 2015)

Its a 99 chevy k3500 1 Ton 4x4. It was ordered as a cab/chassis and the flatbed was added when it was new. A replacement flatbed was put on about a year ago due to rust.


----------



## Four Paws (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## zogger (Aug 4, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> View attachment 439284



Nice load, great truck!


----------



## stihlfanboy (Aug 4, 2015)

Had a good load on the old 2500.


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 19, 2015)

84 c30 gmc bunch of work done to it
1980 Allis chalmers simplicity 16 hp. Very strong little tractor and stripes incredible mowing


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 19, 2015)

That baby will hold a lot of wood? Does it dump? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> That baby will hold a lot of wood? Does it dump?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, just a stake body. A dump would be very handy. But for $2k I tried to find the best for my money. It's not my daily driver either. The Jackson trailer dumps though


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 19, 2015)

Yup I hear ya there, whatever works when the price is right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred bergman (Dec 19, 2015)

great looking truck


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 19, 2015)

joe25DA said:


> No, just a stake body. A dump would be very handy. But for $2k I tried to find the best for my money. It's not my daily driver either. The Jackson trailer dumps though


That's a good looking old truck.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 19, 2015)

joe25DA said:


> No, just a stake body. A dump would be very handy. But for $2k I tried to find the best for my money. It's not my daily driver either. The Jackson trailer dumps though



The dump is worth the money if you get the chance to upgrade in the future. I have an 8'6" plow up front in winter for my drive and a few other friends/family.


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 19, 2015)

I think I got enough on the ol half toner. Dad and I cut this and another pickup load about 3/4 of this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ford4500 (Dec 19, 2015)

The family wood hauler. 1986 F350 7.3idi with a banks turbo and a 5 speed


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice! I like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royg (Dec 19, 2015)

Just another day in oklahoma new here my first post to be exact


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 19, 2015)

That's quite a days work to say the least! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ford4500 (Dec 19, 2015)

Royg said:


> Just another day in oklahoma new here my first post to be exactView attachment 471548
> View attachment 471549


Great first post and welcome aboard


----------



## Royg (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 19, 2015)

Some real nice trucks. I had a plow on mine but I sold it. I wish I still had the time to plow, when it snows I'm at work till its done.


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I think I got enough on the ol half toner. Dad and I cut this and another pickup load about 3/4 of this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Got a heavy load there! A lesser truck would not recover


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 19, 2015)

Royg said:


> Just another day in oklahoma...



Well, I knew it wasn't Kansas!


----------



## Royg (Dec 19, 2015)

Oklahomas long held secret has been uncovered!


----------



## Ronaldo (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I think I got enough on the ol half toner. Dad and I cut this and another pickup load about 3/4 of this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mike, it may be time to consider an upgrade to a little heavier duty truck.


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 19, 2015)

I would like to find a mid 90s Ford diesel but Dad keeps dragging these Chubbys home.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## jwade (Dec 20, 2015)

sirbuildalot said:


>


good gosh sirbuildalot you sure have a lot of equipment, good help there on that red tractor i,m sure he enjoys that, enjoy it while you can. really organized place you have also


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 20, 2015)

Garden tractors is our favorite hobby


----------



## TKM23 (Dec 20, 2015)

Here are my primary wood movers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpefy (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## JeffGu (Dec 24, 2015)

Ok, that one gets my vote for the *most innovative and useful re-purposing of a vehicle normally turned into a "camper" by hillbillies*. 
I want it.


----------



## Erik B (Dec 24, 2015)

Love it. Should call it the Blue Bird wood hauler


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 24, 2015)

Bush Ape said:


> View attachment 472994


That's a smart set up. Cut back to where you want then a nice straight cab and chasis


----------



## zogger (Dec 24, 2015)

JeffGu said:


> Ok, that one gets my vote for the *most innovative and useful re-purposing of a vehicle normally turned into a "camper" by hillbillies*.
> I want it.


Put a propane stove and fridge and a bunk in the back, register it as a motor home..cheap insurance.


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 24, 2015)

I knew a Georgia man would know that... 

There's a couple of other advantages to doing that, but they escape my memory at the moment, but I think taxes in most states are lower, too.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 24, 2015)

I've considered a bus for a flatbed beaver tail. You could load from the sides, then drive the tractor on the back.


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 24, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I think I got enough on the ol half toner. Dad and I cut this and another pickup load about 3/4 of this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just don't know if a newer 1/2 ton could take that abuse. Or recover if it did. We have 2 trucks at work. A donated 2010 reg cab 6' bed tundra 5.7 and a 2001 f350 4x4 dump. The tundra is a rocket, but boy does it squat down under any weight. I had a 1400lb slab of granite I had to take to be cut. Thought I'll use the smaller truck. I was lowering it into the truck, weight still on the forks and it was sitting on the bump stops. Wasn't gonna risk braking a spring so I put it in the dump. Now I realize a world of difference between a tundra and 1 ton cab and chasis but I was disappointed just the same


----------



## Mike Gott (Dec 24, 2015)

I will agree with you there, no way I would of loaded a new body style Chevy like that. I used a 2009 at work for service calls and just with my top chest toolbox it drops 3-4 inches. My bil has a 95 short bed and he loads it about 1/2 what I got on this 83 and it's dragging 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czar800 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## joe25DA (Dec 25, 2015)

czar800 said:


> View attachment 473234
> View attachment 473235
> View attachment 473236


Nice Chevy. Give us the specs


----------



## czar800 (Dec 25, 2015)

joe25DA said:


> Nice Chevy. Give us the specs



It's a 1978 298 straight six 4 speed 3/4 ton 4x4 with a extra leaf. I'm only the 2nd owner. My wifes grandpa bought it new in 1978 off his "new son in law" the sad thing is it's rotted out realy bad, it's a off road only truck now. I was looking at the pictures and they make it look good. I drive it with my heal on the fram rail to hit the gas peddle.


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 25, 2015)

czar800 said:


> It's a 1978 298 straight six 4 speed 3/4 ton 4x4 with a extra leaf. I'm only the 2nd owner. My wifes grandpa bought it new in 1978 off his "new son in law" the sad thing is it's rotted out realy bad, it's a off road only truck now. I was looking at the pictures and they make it look good. I drive it with my heal on the fram rail to hit the gas peddle.


My gmc was bad on the drivers side floor. Rock auto had a new floor for $25. We plasma cut the old out. Took the fuel tank down for safety. While it was down I under coated the $#!+ out of everything above the tank.
The sm465 manual is one of the best trannies ever. Cast iron case, granny low and super low reverse. These transmissions are rated for over 20k gvw.
I don't have an after pic


----------



## czar800 (Dec 25, 2015)

joe25DA said:


> My gmc was bad on the drivers side floor. Rock auto had a new floor for $25. We plasma cut the old out. Took the fuel tank down for safety. While it was down I under coated the $#!+ out of everything above the tank.
> The sm465 manual is one of the best trannies ever. Cast iron case, granny low and super low reverse. These transmissions are rated for over 20k gvw.



I would love to work restore it some day. It's not overly blessed with Hp. It's a tank of a truck and runs like a clock.


----------



## Foragefarmer (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## 95custmz (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## User Name Here (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is my new wood hauler - 1991 w250 4x4 with 360 v8 and granny 4 speed. I need to look into getting some air bags or some over load springs to help keep the truck a little more level and more stable on the road when loaded.





Here is the truck I used to have


----------



## Mike Gott (Feb 9, 2016)

User Name Here said:


> Here is my new wood hauler - 1991 w250 4x4 with 360 v8 and granny 4 speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty descent older Ford, was it a diesel? What happened to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User Name Here (Feb 9, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> That's pretty descent older Ford, was it a diesel? What happened to it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it was a 351 auto. I sold it a couple months back


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 9, 2016)

User Name Here said:


> Here is my new wood hauler - 1991 w250 4x4 with 360 v8 and granny 4 speed. I need to look into getting some air bags or some over load springs to help keep the truck a little more level and more stable on the road when loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a spring rebuilder locally who has done aal's on a few of my trucks. I just had then put all new leaf packs on my stake body. Takes over a cord before the springs start to move, but it rides hard with no load.


----------



## User Name Here (Feb 9, 2016)

joe25DA said:


> I have a spring rebuilder locally who has done aal's on a few of my trucks. I just had then put all new leaf packs on my stake body. Takes over a cord before the springs start to move, but it rides hard with no load.


I'm thinking about getting a firestone ride rite kit or air lift loadlifter kit. I don't really know what to do just yet though


----------



## audible fart (Feb 9, 2016)

User Name Here said:


> I'm thinking about getting a firestone ride rite kit or air lift loadlifter kit. I don't really know what to do just yet though



Cheapest, easiest way to go is air shocks. Put a set on my 2500 for $80 ordered from Summit. Adjustable from 20-120 psi. I keep about 75 in mine. They were Monroe brand. Functional and nice for the money compared to other options.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll make a counter point that shock mounting points aren't designed for heavy loads like that and I'll second Firestone air bags.


----------



## User Name Here (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeah I had originally thought about the air shock idea, but shock mounts are not really intended to bear a lot of weight whereas an air spring/air bag system is designed specifically to bear weight to level the load.


----------



## beentown (Feb 9, 2016)

I have AirLift bags in my Dodges coils. 1000 pound weight relief. Love'em.


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's mine. I try not to run it too much on the salty wet streets this time of year. The frame is in great shape and I've done my part to keep it that way. The springs were the only option I had as the original packs had a couple snapped. It wasn't cheap, near $900 for the 10 leaf pack plus new shackles and u bolts bushings ect. The over load springs above the main packs were okay.


----------



## fred bergman (Feb 19, 2016)

great wood hauler, I need one just like


----------



## StihlKicking (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 20, 2016)

Needs new floor and sides and paint... this summer if I have time. (What I said last summer too). Has 8k Timbrems, it handles 2 cords fine.

Also have an F450 and International 10 wheeler.


----------



## 95custmz (Mar 30, 2016)

Here's my wood hauler for the back 40 and my 2 helpers.


----------



## Erik B (Mar 30, 2016)

95custmz said:


> Here's my wood hauler for the back 40 and my 2 helpers.


You must have been working them on Easter. Looks like they are still in their Easter finest. You must be one tough task master, not even letting them change their cloths


----------



## 95custmz (Mar 30, 2016)

Made them split and stack the wood, too.


----------



## 2012outdoorsman (Mar 30, 2016)

New truck got its first day in the woods...2016 Ram 3500 CCLB SRW. Got two loads of ash that was dying/dead at our hunting camp.


----------



## zogger (Mar 30, 2016)

2012outdoorsman said:


> New truck got its first day in the woods...2016 Ram 3500 CCLB SRW. Got two loads of ash that was dying/dead at our hunting camp.



Whoop! That's a buggy. I'd have to take out a 20 yr mortgage to get one though, hahaha!


----------



## Jere39 (Mar 30, 2016)

95custmz said:


> Here's my wood hauler for the back 40 and my 2 helpers.



At the risk of being politically incorrect, how do little girls learn to be so cute?


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 30, 2016)

2012outdoorsman said:


> New truck got its first day in the woods...2016 Ram 3500 CCLB SRW. Got two loads of ash that was dying/dead at our hunting camp.


What's the gvw on that truck? 11k?


----------



## sawjunky23 (Mar 30, 2016)

2012outdoorsman said:


> New truck got its first day in the woods...2016 Ram 3500 CCLB SRW. Got two loads of ash that was dying/dead at our hunting camp.


Thats a cowboy Cadilac there. Way too nice fir a ash hauler!


----------



## 95custmz (Mar 30, 2016)

Jere39 said:


> At the risk of being politically incorrect, how do little girls learn to be so cute?


 I know, right! They'd rather go into the woods in their little princess dresses than to change clothes. LOL


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 30, 2016)

95custmz said:


> I know, right! They'd rather go into the woods in their little princess dresses than to change clothes. LOL


Here's my helper. Thought I had a shot of her behind the wheel of the stake body but can't. She's got a little brother and another sister on the way come July. I'll have tons of help!


----------



## 95custmz (Mar 30, 2016)

Cute! Nice looking wood stack ya got there. Congrats for the baby on the way.


----------



## StihlKicking (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## joe25DA (Mar 31, 2016)

95custmz said:


> Cute! Nice looking wood stack ya got there. Congrats for the baby on the way.


Thank you


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 31, 2016)

Here's mine. Has a heavy load of spring cleanup debris. 2x 30' arbor vides, 10+ barrels of leaves, bushes, a Christmas tree, and general mix of crud. Packed in and still more room. The body is 8'x9'x4' and it comes in handy. I still don't think I've budged the springs. This pack is new


----------



## 2012outdoorsman (Mar 31, 2016)

zogger said:


> Whoop! That's a buggy. I'd have to take out a 20 yr mortgage to get one though, hahaha!



Aint nothing cheap though. I paid 29,190 for a 2012 1500 and got 23k for it on trade and still almost got 10k off the new one. It was ordered so i wasnt able to get more off like some. I owned that 2012 for almost 3 and a half years, so it cost me less than 2k a year and I didnt even have to put tires on it but it really did need them. They have my old truck listed for 30,500 and didnt even change the tires. Yes, 1,300 more than I paid for it new. If you play your cards right buying new doesnt cost anymore than used sometimes. I needed to upgrade from my quad cab as I will need room for a second car seat come August.



joe25DA said:


> What's the gvw on that truck? 11k?



GVWR is 12,300. FGAWR is 6,000 and RGAWR is 7,000. Payload is 4,039. Its a huge improvement from my 1500 which had a gvwr of 6700 and a payload of 1150. It rode so nice with that load I just wish it was an inch taller to begin with and it would sit a little better when loaded. Im looking into a larger block. You cant tell from the picture but the bottom spring wasnt even touching the overload.



sawjunky23 said:


> Thats a cowboy Cadilac there. Way too nice fir a ash hauler!



While I take care of it they need to work to pay for themselves. It will only be used for personal firewood. However I bought it to pull our current travel trailer and possibly a new fifth wheel. I went in with my wife for a base model, I wanted vinyl but she kept liked more options and thats what we ordered. Its a lot nicer than I originally wanted but it only gets used on weekends as I have a company vehicle


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, here's my "wood hauler" for soft or wet ground!






It will float over some fairly soft ground and the "walking beam" on the trailer with huge tires, works pretty good in soft ground too. I'm leaving the "hydraulic" back gate, but I'll torch off everything behind it,






It has a HUGE box on it and it self unloads! So, it will be GREAT for firewood, hauling one he!! of a load!






SR


----------



## tnflatbed (Apr 22, 2016)

Heres a pic from back last summer


----------



## Logger nate (Apr 22, 2016)

Actually my sons pickup but he always insist we use his, he thinks it's better than my pickup


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 22, 2016)

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 499857
> View attachment 499858
> Actually my sons pickup but he always insist we use his, he thinks it's better than my pickup


Love those loaded truck pics!!! It appears there may be some more firewood trees hiding behind the pickup.


----------



## Logger nate (Apr 23, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Love those loaded truck pics!!! It appears there may be some more firewood trees hiding behind the pickup.


Thanks. Yup lots of them big fire went through few years back burned 600,000 acres, kinda sad but lots of fire wood now.


----------



## tnflatbed (Apr 23, 2016)

Logger nate are you guys hand loading those big rounds that high?< If so all I can think of is roy d mercer saying "how big a boy are ya"


----------



## Logger nate (Apr 23, 2016)

tnflatbed said:


> Logger nate are you guys hand loading those big rounds that high?< If so all I can think of is roy d mercer saying "how big a boy are ya"


Lol, ya I have to admit I was pretty tired after that. They were on uphill side of road so we backed the pickup up to the bank and didn't really lift the big ones much just kinda rolled them. My son is 6' 3" and pretty stout so that helps


----------



## 95custmz (Apr 24, 2016)

Love to see the old Ford, gettin er done!


----------



## Logger nate (Apr 24, 2016)

My pickup, same as my sons just one year newer, 7.3 DSL idi turbo 5spd manual. Sadly I had a moment of weekness and sold it.


----------



## 2012outdoorsman (Apr 27, 2016)

Truck is stacked even with bed. Trailer was loaded with backhoe. You just can't so no when someone asks if you want free wood and tell you to use their trailer and they load with a backhoe. Unfortunately it was a 45 mile one way trip but I still think it was worth it. Got two loads with trailer and will pick up another load with just the truck tmrw.




Left a bunch of pieces like this. They're just to big and knotty to do without a splitter


----------



## Logger nate (Apr 30, 2016)

My current wood hauler, 86, 460 motor C6 trans.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 30, 2016)

Here's my "new" Dodge. It's a 99 1500 with a 360. It pulls my 8' dump trailer OK, it needs a brake controller bad. Going down hill with a cord of wood in the trailer pushes it bad. 





This is an 8' dump with electric brakes. I built the gantry across the back to load logs, it worked well until I tried to drag an Oak log at an angle and it snapped one of the 4X4's in half. One of these days I'm going to build one out of steel box tubing. I hung a snatch block on the cross beam and took the truck and pulled the log up on the trailer. I got to where I could back up to a log on the ground, cut in 8' lengths, and load an 8 footer in less than 5 minutes. I had a cheap 3,000 pound winch and it worked, but way too slow. In the next pic I was loading a Dawn Redwood log by my self. You can see my bull line going up the tree, over a branch, and the truck in the back ground pulling the log up. Backed up and the log was half on, re rigged the line and pulled all the way up. I could have just pulled it up the ramp but the guy that gave me the log didn't want a blade of grass torn up.









The little trailer, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 30, 2016)

User Name Here said:


> Here is my new wood hauler - 1991 w250 4x4 with 360 v8 and granny 4 speed. I need to look into getting some air bags or some over load springs to help keep the truck a little more level and more stable on the road when loaded.
> 
> I love that body style Dodge. My buddy's shop has a 74 they do the maintenance on that looks like new. It's a 12 foot stake body with a 440 and 4 speed manual with granny gear. The owner will not sell, can't blame them, Joe.
> 
> ...


----------



## camoman (Aug 21, 2016)

New wood hauler, just finished building the sides , now to go fill it!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodyjiw (Aug 21, 2016)

My hauler, 7'x14' dump. Very handy!!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 22, 2016)

Woodyjiw said:


> My hauler, 7'x14' dump. Very handy!!



I do the same thing, same size trailer. Certainly can haul a decent amount of wood.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## shamusturbo (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't have a better picture of the log trailer loaded yet. I always seem to forget to catch one.


----------



## shamusturbo (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 22, 2016)

SR


----------



## trukn2004 (Aug 22, 2016)

The tractor with a bucket full of red oak




The Jet Sled, An invaluable asset to getting wood where i can reach it.


----------



## dancan (Aug 22, 2016)

Love the sled !


----------



## camoman (Aug 22, 2016)

And now loaded . 1.5 cord ash 1.5 cord oak... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jere39 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kind of cobbled this small sledge together to move these rounds that were too big to lift. I just muscled them onto the plywood drag with a Cant hook.
I cut this big dead Pin Oak down on my lawn when the snow was deep enough to protect the turf, and was finally clearing these last of the big rounds when the snow was melted down and packed for good traction with the ATV:


----------



## Bigfir (Aug 26, 2016)

My fir collector.........


It also hauls other stuff too........


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 26, 2016)

Going fishing?


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 26, 2016)

One more question. Is that a rick of boats or a face cord of boats? Joe.


----------



## Bigfir (Aug 30, 2016)

rarefish383 said:


> One more question. Is that a rick of boats or a face cord of boats? Joe.


What it is, is a bunch of freeloading friends who are too cheap to drive there own rig on a fishin' trip!


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah, I know, more people use my trailer than I do, Joe.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 3, 2016)

Loads a little light on volume but there's a fair bit of oak in there.





sent from a field


----------



## upstateny (Sep 5, 2016)

My 2009 1500 with 5.3 and 6 speed. Hauled all of last years wood and a portion of this years with this truck.

This was the last load of split wood I had at another location. I had gotten tired of trucking it with that little box on the half ton and borrowed my gramps dump trailer again to bring it all home.



This was a load of beech and maple that a friend of mine gave me after taking them down in his yard the year prior.



This is this years new hauler. Bought the Duramax over the winter for dirt cheep, although it needed a transfercase rebuild and is high mileage (320k on it now). Bought the dump trailer from my uncle for $800 (duramax was 800 too!).


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Sep 11, 2016)

i am amazed more people don't use one of these to haul logs.


----------



## Skeans (Sep 11, 2016)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> i am amazed more people don't use one of these to haul logs.


Out here a short log is 16 ft long as well as well we have the size to deal with, I've had two log loads meet weight at 80k.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Sep 11, 2016)

upstateny said:


> My 2009 1500 with 5.3 and 6 speed. Hauled all of last years wood and a portion of this years with this truck.
> 
> This was the last load of split wood I had at another location. I had gotten tired of trucking it with that little box on the half ton and borrowed my gramps dump trailer again to bring it all home.View attachment 523563
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good excuse to put some moonshine on the dmax I've had them in the 10 Second range in the 1/4 mile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Skeans said:


> Out here a short log is 16 ft long as well as well we have the size to deal with, I've had two log loads meet weight at 80k.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



i understand for commercial use why they don't. but for firewood haulers, especially around my area, its muddy and you don't get too many days to get offroad to get wood out.
most require you to haul what is cut that day, some let multiple guys go in same area. so pulling out log lengths up to 10-12' is the way to go.

when i was clearing fence rows, i used tractors on combine rims and tires for flotation and still got stuck at times. once waded in waist deep water to chain logs and drag out to load. but always struggled with loading by yourself, if you do not own a loader, this type trailer would be a viable option.


----------



## Streblerm (Sep 11, 2016)

Ex burial vault trailer?


----------



## upstateny (Sep 11, 2016)

Skeans said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to put some moonshine on the dmax I've had them in the 10 Second range in the 1/4 mile.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Id love to play with it some, but for some reason 320k on the rearends and the main bearings im leary to put too much to it!


----------



## Skeans (Sep 11, 2016)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> i understand for commercial use why they don't. but for firewood haulers, especially around my area, its muddy and you don't get too many days to get offroad to get wood out.
> most require you to haul what is cut that day, some let multiple guys go in same area. so pulling out log lengths up to 10-12' is the way to go.
> 
> when i was clearing fence rows, i used tractors on combine rims and tires for flotation and still got stuck at times. once waded in waist deep water to chain logs and drag out to load. but always struggled with loading by yourself, if you do not own a loader, this type trailer would be a viable option.


I'd be more tempted with that kind of weather to use a winch and drum them out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 11, 2016)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> i am amazed more people don't use one of these to haul logs.


If I had a chance to pick one up cheap, I'd try it. I actually built something similar on my dump trailer and it worked well. Built out of left over 4X4's. Tried to pull at a real steep angle and snapped a 4X4.


----------



## mtnwkr (Sep 11, 2016)

I (re)built this 5x8 trailer from a rusted frame earlier this summer. It only has a 3500# load capacity but it works for my needs for now. I can haul about a cord of green at a time. The tow rig is a 2008 Tundra with the 5.7L and 6spd. This thing is a beast!


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 11, 2016)

Bigfir said:


> View attachment 521751
> 
> View attachment 521752
> 
> ...


Looks like Barnhartville??
BBB


----------



## camoman (Sep 11, 2016)

Another load of oak today... Think I have close to three cords in her. Had my dad (79) helping me unload it.. Still going strong!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfir (Sep 12, 2016)

bigbadbob said:


> Looks like Barnhartville??
> BBB


Sure is, Where are you located? Good eye!


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 12, 2016)

Bigfir said:


> Sure is, Where are you located? Good eye!


Westsyde, near High School, but spent 1/2 time Tulameen.
BBB


----------



## ken morgan (Sep 13, 2016)

Japanese oak I picked up about 40 miles from the cabin took 1 load with the van and said heck no, and then about 3 truck loads with the ford to complete my share of the trees. The rest my friends took first pic is of the Oak after the first cuts it was about 45" across at the base the next is the ford half loaded then one with my youngest daughter supervising us, the last photo was the one time I used the van......only because I dd not want to noodle that thing down.


----------



## Marine5068 (Sep 16, 2016)

My new 5x8 galvanized and new 5x10 galvanized trailers
Also have an older 5x10 trailer I'm rebuilding (1st pic)
(3rd pic).
All have 3500lb axles.


----------



## ken morgan (Sep 16, 2016)

rarefish383 said:


> If I had a chance to pick one up cheap, I'd try it. I actually built something similar on my dump trailer and it worked well. Built out of left over 4X4's. Tried to pull at a real steep angle and snapped a 4X4.



that actually looks pretty cool. if it did not cost so much to register anything with wheels here in japan I would try that out in a heartbeat.


----------



## ken morgan (Sep 16, 2016)

Marine5068 said:


> My new 5x8 galvanized and new 5x10 galvanized trailers
> Also have an older 5x10 trailer I'm rebuilding (1st pic)View attachment 525797
> (3rd pic).
> All have 3500lb axles.
> ...




That's pretty sweet bro, and the pivot point on the axle looks like it would level out pretty good and pull straight even on a smaller vehicle. whats the tongue weight run loaded?


----------



## StihlKicking (Sep 22, 2016)

A couple nice standing dead red oaks, it was hot!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodTick007 (Sep 22, 2016)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> i am amazed more people don't use one of these to haul logs.


Nothing personal... Butt the economy of hauling one log at a time is ridiculous. . .lol I will put 3 or 6 of those logs on my trailer and I'm ... just something to think about


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 22, 2016)

mtnwkr said:


> I (re)built this 5x8 trailer from a rusted frame earlier this summer. It only has a 3500# load capacity but it works for my needs for now. I can haul about a cord of green at a time. The tow rig is a 2008 Tundra with the 5.7L and 6spd. This thing is a beast!


That turned out nice. I just put all new 5/8 ply wood on my little 4X6 trailer, but was too lazy to paint it, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 24, 2016)

I just got my tractor back from being tuned up, runs much better now. Here's my little trailer with new plywood, it looks much nicer now, Joe.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Sep 28, 2016)

mtnwkr said:


> I (re)built this 5x8 trailer from a rusted frame earlier this summer. It only has a 3500# load capacity but it works for my needs for now. I can haul about a cord of green at a time. The tow rig is a 2008 Tundra with the 5.7L and 6spd. This thing is a beast!


I was looking at your trailer and trying to figure out where I had seen that type of frame design before. . .so I showed to my brother and he knew immediately. Someone took a metal frame from a twin size bed and welded an axle and tongue to it. . . that is too funny. Hopefully you only use it offroad and not on surface streets/trunkways/or freeways.


Marine5068 said:


> My new 5x8 galvanized and new 5x10 galvanized trailers
> Also have an older 5x10 trailer I'm rebuilding (1st pic)View attachment 525797
> (3rd pic).
> All have 3500lb axles.
> ...




Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnwkr (Sep 29, 2016)

WoodTick007 said:


> I was looking at your trailer and trying to figure out where I had seen that type of frame design before. . .so I showed to my brother and he knew immediately. Someone took a metal frame from a twin size bed and welded an axle and tongue to it. . . that is too funny. Hopefully you only use it offroad and not on surface streets/trunkways/or freeways.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk




No, it certainly isn't. I'm not an idiot. It was made in 1992 by the Tork trailer co. here in Washington. The angle is all 3x3x.25" and Is very stout. It is also a tilting frame design but I have it bolted up ridged. It has the load limit of 3500# stamped in the frame next to the vin. Thanks.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Sep 29, 2016)

here's my hauler 69' c20 250L6 and 4 speed with granny low, not fast but he'll pull hell out by the roots if you can hook it to the ground.


----------



## thumbilly (Nov 28, 2016)

thumbilly said:


> I usually haul the trailers with a tractor but can't find a pic right now.


So I've since upgraded a tad 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 28, 2016)

thumbilly said:


> So I've since upgraded a tad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I see a tractor!!!


----------



## Erik B (Nov 29, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> I think I see a tractor!!!


Nah, you are seeing a new car behind that big hunk of metal


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 29, 2016)

Erik B said:


> Nah, you are seeing a new car behind that big hunk of metal


Oh yea, maybe the camouflage confused me a bit!


----------



## Logger nate (Dec 2, 2016)

Well at the risk of being sent to the you suck thread.....
nicest pickup I've ever owned, not sure I'm going to haul much wood in it... might have to invest in some tires for the old horse trailer to haul wood, just put the saws in the pickup, after they're cleaned.....


----------



## Haywire (Dec 3, 2016)

Dang, Nate! You got yourself a nice one there!


----------



## Logger nate (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks, it's too nice for me, bought it from a friend that put a lot into it, it's like new with lots of mods. Nice to have something I don't have to work on all the time.


----------



## thumbilly (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice to see the 5 ton made the cover of the thread. Shoulda snapped a pic of her loaded this morning but I was in a hurry. She carries 3 full cord and the springs don't even flex.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbuildalot (Dec 3, 2016)

Thumbilly, Your customers must do a double take when you show up with that beast


----------



## thumbilly (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah most ask if I have a big enough truck. I've tested the 6 wheel drive and the winch already and I've only had it a couple weeks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieseldash (Dec 3, 2016)

5 tons are beast.


----------



## thumbilly (Dec 3, 2016)

Drives like a dream though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jasult (Dec 4, 2016)

I get paid to do this but I get to burn it


----------



## Wrenchbender16 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## captjack (Dec 5, 2016)

2001 Ford Excursion - 7.3 with mods 360k and going - 14x7 dump and jd 5400 - does everything i need it to


----------



## WoodTick007 (Dec 5, 2016)

thumbilly said:


> Drives like a dream though
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


What is the top speed? 60-65mph? Very nice machine

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate (Dec 5, 2016)

captjack said:


> View attachment 541449
> View attachment 541447
> View attachment 541448
> 2001 Ford Excursion - 7.3 with mods 360k and going - 14x7 dump and jd 5400 - does everything i need it to


Very nice!


----------



## XchaosX (Dec 7, 2016)

My deuces and the wood pile


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 7, 2016)

That's a nice green cup holder you have!
Edit: And the first one I've seen with a handy dandy bench vise too boot...
Edit #2.: It must be Swiss. It has its own bottle opener too...sweet!


----------



## XchaosX (Dec 7, 2016)

There is also a bottle opener on there. The vise comes in real handy.


----------



## david thompson (Dec 9, 2016)

gets me in tight places


----------



## H-Ranch (Dec 9, 2016)

david thompson said:


> gets me in tight placesView attachment 542398


Of course the trailer is *ahem* for "Temporary Use Only" *cough*.  

Nice repurposing of the wheels...


----------



## david thompson (Dec 9, 2016)

I work it hard ,the trailer is hardcor,,,keep loading a welder is your friend


----------



## fred bergman (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## MarcusScott03 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Merc1973 (Jan 9, 2017)

backwoodsman42 said:


> View attachment 419294
> How about my m35a2 ?



Same here! 

The pic of the front loader was our first winter at our house with the Quadrafire insert, we ran out of wood in Late February. That was an 8 degree morning, the M35A2 started up after a few cranks.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 9, 2017)

That yellow loader reminds me of our old Hough Payloader, Joe.


----------



## deerehunter (Jan 9, 2017)

Trying out my army generator trailer. Can't overload it!


----------



## stihlfanboy (Jan 10, 2017)

Ever sense I got my jeep I only run one truck so the spare is my estate truck. Load it up and cover it till I need to throw it in the house.


----------



## thumbilly (Jan 10, 2017)

WoodTick007 said:


> What is the top speed? 60-65mph? Very nice machine
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


65-70ish depends on wind and hills. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## thumbilly (Jan 10, 2017)

thumbilly said:


> So I've since upgraded a tad
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Here's a good one of her loaded. Rolled across the scales a tad over 57,000#. Just beta testing the trailer still. Plumbed hydraulics to the back and she dumps it like a champ. Takes a little to get to speed but pulls it 50-55mph.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 11, 2017)

Brother and I built this one to use behind the Ranger 











Use it for everything [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 11, 2017)

Besides the Ranger, it's about the handiest piece of equipment we have. 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## 300zx_tt (Jan 17, 2017)

Far from new... But new to me! 

7.3 Idi, 2wd


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 13, 2017)

Load of Oak in trailer and 3 big Elm rounds in the Ranger on the way to the boiler.





Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 15, 2017)

Last of the 5.9 cummins . Quad cab with 8 ft bed


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 15, 2017)

Tractor with the help


----------



## Swagetastic (Feb 15, 2017)

Truck wont win any beautiful contests but it gets the job done! V10 automatic 4x4


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 16, 2017)

Just picked this up for my girl. 2003 tacoma 4 cyl 5spd 4x4 with 78k miles. Truck had the frame replaced under the recall while they had it apart prior owner had them replace the front rotors and calipers all new shock and complete exhaust


----------



## JCMC (Feb 24, 2017)

Cut some uprooted apple trees and a small standing dead elm.

What a day to be out cutting 68* starting to get a little muddy.


----------



## ford4500 (Mar 26, 2017)

2010 with 6.4 diesel and 6 speed. Dpf delete and h&s tuner.


----------



## DX250 (Mar 26, 2017)

Mine with a little red oak in the back. It also doubles as my skidder.


----------



## 95custmz (Jun 28, 2017)

1990 F250 4x4 with 460, wood hauler:


----------



## olyman (Jun 29, 2017)

95custmz said:


> 1990 F250 4x4 with 460, wood hauler:


in dang good shape!!!


----------



## 95custmz (Jun 29, 2017)

olyman said:


> in dang good shape!!!


Thanks. A little rust around the fender wells, hence , the fender flares. But still going strong at 178K miles.


----------



## ironpirate (Jun 29, 2017)

72' Ford with 351M Jasper engine, big stick cable loader will lift truck up on two wheels if you let it. In 1st gear it pulls like a tank!












Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dancan (Jun 29, 2017)

Love to see a video of that thing loading logs !


----------



## tnflatbed (Jun 29, 2017)

dancan said:


> Love to see a video of that thing loading logs !


I agree, I would say I second that but I imagine there are quite a few of us


----------



## ironpirate (Jul 21, 2017)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/zjZwLtXlTfLDkEnD2

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 22, 2017)

Slick!


----------



## ironpirate (Jul 22, 2017)

dancan said:


> Love to see a video of that thing loading logs !


https://photos.app.goo.gl/zjZwLtXlTfLDkEnD2

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alu (Aug 6, 2017)

Working great after mainshaft replacement [emoji7]


----------



## MarcusScott03 (Aug 10, 2017)

Not a bad load for the old Jeep


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 11, 2017)

Crap!




Edit: I found out that because I own the truck and the property, home owner insurance will not pay a claim to myself. Truck insurance is pl/pd, so no claim there either.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Aug 14, 2017)

ironpirate said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/zjZwLtXlTfLDkEnD2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Thanks for sharing that cool video. Would a double grapple work, like two pairs of tongs with about 18" between them, it might speed things up a bit. just a thought. I always thought something like that would be handy. I've never seen one on a smallish truck.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Alu said:


> Working great after mainshaft replacement [emoji7]



I want one of those setups ! Awesome for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peeworm (Sep 11, 2017)

A little load over the weekend





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 12, 2017)

thumbilly said:


> Nice to see the 5 ton made the cover of the thread. Shoulda snapped a pic of her loaded this morning but I was in a hurry. She carries 3 full cord and the springs don't even flex.View attachment 540996
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


14ft bed?
I can get 5.5 cords in my dump truck, but has an 18ft bed and the sides are about 5.75ft tall.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Sep 12, 2017)

Another load in for winter .


----------



## thumbilly (Sep 12, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 14ft bed?
> I can get 5.5 cords in my dump truck, but has an 18ft bed and the sides are about 5.75ft tall.


Yes 14ft.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusScott03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Load of Black Oak and the back of the Suburban full too


----------



## Nanuq (Sep 21, 2017)

'63 Rover


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 21, 2017)

Nanuq said:


> '63 Rover



Nice [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## Nanuq (Sep 22, 2017)

And the other half of the equation


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 22, 2017)

That Rover is way cool. Aluminum body?


----------



## Nanuq (Sep 22, 2017)

hanniedog said:


> That Rover is way cool. Aluminum body?



It's called Birmabright, it's an alloy of aluminum and magnesium. So it won't rust ... but it will burn. :-D


----------



## artbaldoni (Nov 7, 2017)

$500 Truck and a $2200 trailer and I'm set!


----------



## artbaldoni (Nov 7, 2017)

Had to spring for the expensive trailer so I can haul this...


----------



## Big_Eddy (Nov 7, 2017)

hoskvarna said:


> Nice [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


Looks a lot better shape than this old girl. Picture was taken the day she arrived. I'd add a more recent picture but it would take a while to collect enough of the parts from where they are currently strewn to look like anything.
My son's project. He has completely rebuilt the frame but his engine has a cracked head so he evaluating options.


----------



## Jakers (Nov 7, 2017)

artbaldoni said:


> Had to spring for the expensive trailer so I can haul this...


Are your tracks still holding up well? I remember the "tracks makes the difference" thread when you got them. Never hear much about those chain style tracks. I would think they should almost outlast the link style with pins and bushings that wear out way before the pads do


----------



## artbaldoni (Nov 7, 2017)

Jakers said:


> Are your tracks still holding up well? I remember the "tracks makes the difference" thread when you got them. Never hear much about those chain style tracks. I would think they should almost outlast the link style with pins and bushings that's far out way before the pads do


I have had no issues with them whatsoever and I still stand behind them making all the difference! I do need to tighten them up a little.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting this one from my neighbor in WV. Only thing is I can't find any vin plate or ID on it. Anyone know what it is? Joe.















Oh it is 4 wheel drive, Joe.


----------



## 95custmz (Nov 10, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> I'm thinking about getting this one from my neighbor in WV. Only thing is I can't find any vin plate or ID on it. Anyone know what it is? Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a 1935 Ford dually. Nice truck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it is not a Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Federal, Mack, Diamond T, or REO. Just googled 35 Ford, not even close. The Ford has big rounded fenders just like the cars. This thing looks like some kind of quarry truck, but it's not very big. I'll be heading back to camp on the 18th. Maybe it will dry out or freeze up so I can climb all over it, Joe.


----------



## Erik B (Nov 10, 2017)

That hood ornament almost reminds me of a Chrysler product.


----------



## artbaldoni (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks to be a 1952-3 FWD (Four Wheel Drive Auto Company) Model "LD"
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/519673244481827461


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah, the hood, grill kind of have that old 50's dodge look. But the axles are defiantly not Dodge, and this is way older than the 50's. I'm a die hard Mopar guy and I used to be pretty up on the old Dodge Brothers stuff. I've been sitting here doing searches of every truck I can think of and nothing has come up yet, Joe.


----------



## Jakers (Nov 11, 2017)

It's a relic for sure. In my neck of the woods the old FWD manufacturing company trucks were used as 4x4 municipal plow trucks for winter snow. Elsewhere in the state they were used for other things like quarry work or logging. Good trucks back in the day. Kind of like the early Walter or Oshkosh trucks.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 11, 2017)

Art, Jakers, Thanks. I had never heard of the FWD. I just did a search and came up with Seagrave, of which I had heard of, mostly building fire engines. Then I did 52 FWD and that pretty much looked like it. Can't believe those old style axles were still used in the 50's. Now I've got a place to start, Joe.


----------



## artbaldoni (Nov 11, 2017)

Here to serve...


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 16, 2017)

Brother and I got some ash this evening in my home made trailer 










Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 25, 2017)

I picked this wood hauler up this summer. It saves me a ton of time.
350hp Cat. 8LL 48k rears double frame front to back.

Scott


----------



## 95custmz (Jul 3, 2018)

1990 F-250 with the 460 and an 8' bed for lotsa wood.


----------



## Todd Loosli (Jul 3, 2018)

My Kingquad and home made trailer


----------



## Oz Lumberjack (Jul 12, 2018)

My wood hauler


----------



## lefturnfreek (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a few modes of fiber transportation around my farm....









It's hauled a 3C I figure and it has rescued my main wood trucks when they had a mobility problem day .... so it counts in my books ....


----------



## Marine5068 (Jul 14, 2018)

peterc38 said:


>


Nice trailer.
Heavy


----------



## 95custmz (Sep 12, 2018)

Had to get a back up wood hauler last weekend. My old F250 is about to hit 200k. The one thing I'm going to miss is the 8 ft. bed.


----------



## NCPT (Sep 12, 2018)

I just got this last week. F350, fuel injected 460, 5speed, 4x4, new flat bed.


----------



## dancan (Sep 12, 2018)

95custmz said:


> Had to get a back up wood hauler last weekend. My old F250 is about to hit 200k. The one thing I'm going to miss is the 8 ft. bed.



One of my friends had one , one rainy night in late February on his way back to work he saw headlights for a transport truck , what he didn't see was the log trailer 90* across a main highway as the tractor was backing into his driveway because the tractor headlights were on the opposite side of the road , no reflectors on the black trailer and the lights were covered with mud ..
My friend hit the log loader leg going about 60 mph .






60 mph to Zero in the distance of the front bumper to almost the windshield .
All the airbags deployed , when he came to he could hear people yelling , he hit the power lock button and they pried the door open enough so he could get out , he walked around the truck and waited for the ambulance .
He got banged up pretty good , a broken cheek bone , a broken sternum and a torn hip rotator cuff but was able to go back to work at the end of April albeit much slower .

We chalk up the survival on 3 things ,
#1 , The engineers were on the ball .
#2 , Nissan's QC is and desire to make a good product is right there .
#3 , It just wasn't his time .

If anyone gives you a hard time about buying a "Jap" truck , I'll get you my buddy's number , he'll set them straight for you .
BTW , his Iphone was on the passenger seat , it exploded when it hit the dash and there's a set of keys jammed between the dash and the center console .

Nice "Jap" truck


----------



## 95custmz (Sep 12, 2018)

dancan said:


> One of my friends had one , one rainy night in late February on his way back to work he saw headlights for a transport truck , what he didn't see was the log trailer 90* across a main highway as the tractor was backing into his driveway because the tractor headlights were on the opposite side of the road , no reflectors on the black trailer and the lights were covered with mud ..
> My friend hit the log loader leg going about 60 mph .
> 
> View attachment 674590
> ...


I had a hard time straying from Ford. But the with the 5.6L, the Titan will get better gas mileage than the Ford 460 and I shouldn't have to worry about the tranny for quite some time. I did see where they are assembled somewhere is Mississippi. Sorry to hear about your friend. Glad he made it through that horrible wreck.


----------



## 95custmz (Sep 12, 2018)

NCPT said:


> I just got this last week. F350, fuel injected 460, 5speed, 4x4, new flat bed.
> View attachment 674585


That is one clean looking dually. Nice! What year?


----------



## NCPT (Sep 12, 2018)

95custmz said:


> That is one clean looking dually. Nice! What year?


Thanks. It's an 88. The rear main seal is leaking but the motor runs like a top so I'm debating on fixing it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 13, 2018)

dancan said:


> One of my friends had one , one rainy night in late February on his way back to work he saw headlights for a transport truck , what he didn't see was the log trailer 90* across a main highway as the tractor was backing into his driveway because the tractor headlights were on the opposite side of the road , no reflectors on the black trailer and the lights were covered with mud ..
> My friend hit the log loader leg going about 60 mph .
> 
> View attachment 674590
> ...




#3 , It just wasn't his time... was just that. When it's your time, it's your time.


----------



## Firewood Daddy (Sep 24, 2018)

First load of dry red oak on my new to me wood hauler







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice truck, bud. And you have some energetic helpers, too.


Firewood Daddy said:


> First load of dry red oak on my new to me wood hauler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## John235 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Todd Loosli (Sep 25, 2018)

More fun than wood. lol


----------



## tnflatbed (Sep 25, 2018)

John235 said:


> View attachment 676718


 I love how the black lab is like " Now where am I going to sit"


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Alu (Sep 30, 2018)

Knikmops is solid and this model has 1meter extension [emoji108]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## merc_man (Sep 30, 2018)

dancan said:


> One of my friends had one , one rainy night in late February on his way back to work he saw headlights for a transport truck , what he didn't see was the log trailer 90* across a main highway as the tractor was backing into his driveway because the tractor headlights were on the opposite side of the road , no reflectors on the black trailer and the lights were covered with mud ..
> My friend hit the log loader leg going about 60 mph .
> 
> View attachment 674590
> ...


Wow that looks pretty bad. Glad he was ok. Nothing wrong with a nissan truck or any of them. They all have ther flaws and good points. One thing i will say is if he was in any type car he would probly not.be here which is why i drive a truck. My dad and i had a head on with a transport truck back in 1999 and if it wasnt for the truck i think we would not have survived. It crunched the front pretty good and shoved the motor back into the firewall. It even broke the front axle on the tractor.

I think ther is a video of a nissan on youtube that hit a million miles.


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Just checked it was a toyota tundra. I was wrong.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 30, 2018)

Alu said:


> Knikmops is solid and this model has 1meter extension [emoji108]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




I want one!


----------



## Alu (Sep 30, 2018)

I am on to building a 25T splitter at the front end to it [emoji108] 40L minute hydraulics will speed it up !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sb47 (Oct 3, 2018)

Another load of oak splits headed to the stacking area.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 3, 2018)

Alu said:


> Knikmops is solid and this model has 1meter extension [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Small articulating loader, looks very interesting.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 3, 2018)

John235 said:


> View attachment 676718



Where's the dog gonna sit?


----------



## sirbuildalot (Oct 4, 2018)

sb47 said:


> Another load of oak splits headed to the stacking area.




I recall you saying this trailer was 4' x 8' and had a 5,000lb capacity. Pretty impressive for a trailer that size. Was this trailer designed for a small roller or something else compact and heavy? Usually you don't see trailers that small with dual axles.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 4, 2018)

sirbuildalot said:


> I recall you saying this trailer was 4' x 8' and had a 5,000lb capacity. Pretty impressive for a trailer that size. Was this trailer designed for a small roller or something else compact and heavy? Usually you don't see trailers that small with dual axles.



Not sure if i stated it's capacity but It looks home made. I bought it from a friend of a friend for 100 bucks with the floor rotted out, one wheel bearing was froze up and it didn't have the expanded sheet metal on the sides. It has what looks like 2500bl axles that are welded on separately with no equalizer. It looks like it was a single axle and they cut it off and moved it and added another. That's a little over a half cord of green water oak that was a living standing tree just a few days ago. According to the weight table a cord a cord of green red oak is 5500lbs so half would be 2750 on it as it sits and it looks like it will carry much more. I wouldn't try hauling that much down the road with it but here in the wood yard it really doesn't mater. 5000lbs may be pushing it a little bit.
I like it because it has little tires and it sits low and is easy to load and unload. I can reach all the way over from one side to the other. My other trailer is to wide and I have to unload one side then turn it around and unload the other side because I can't reach across like I can with the little one.


----------



## peeworm (Mar 18, 2019)

A little bit of wood over the weekend





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chucker (Mar 18, 2019)

peeworm said:


> A little bit of wood over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


! nice half cordx2 ……


----------



## peeworm (Mar 18, 2019)

Lol 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## moondoggie (Mar 18, 2019)

Got another truck since I posted on here a few years ago. 

couple of inspectors checking the load.
it holds two cords split and stacked.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 19, 2019)

I got a new truck since I last posted in here as well! Doesn’t have the capacity of moondoggies but it suits my needs pretty well.

Coming home with its first small load last summer:





And a couple shots gathering fire wood in elk camp in the Fall:


----------



## captjack (Mar 19, 2019)

My beat to hell 14x7 dump trailer I got for a hand shake that has never let me down ! knock knock on wood


----------



## Alu (May 9, 2019)

Going to work in Oslo driving tesla and hauling branches and logs in steep and narrow woods [emoji108][emoji109]
Quite Good fun [emoji120]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource (Mar 12, 2021)

Alu said:


> Going to work in Oslo driving tesla and hauling branches and logs in steep and narrow woods [emoji108][emoji109]
> Quite Good fun [emoji120]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had a guy buy a woodstove from me and we loaded it into his Tesla. A friend walked over and asked what was going on. I said "he's doing an engine swap"


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's my firewood hauler


----------



## lefturnfreek (May 3, 2021)

Been awhile again ... just slinging trash wood in the boiler ... stacking 4’s 

rebuild my splitter into something, non oil leaking, actually at the right working height and with a modern motor ... 




View attachment IMG_3948.MOV


it split’s !!

Keep on .... Runnin’ Load’s !!


----------



## bigbadbob (May 5, 2021)

Picked this up a while ago.
5x10 the entire thing is 1/4 check plate.
Its a lil heavy around 1000lbs
But ya cant hurt it.
I serviced the brakes and new lites.
Paint
I lucked out and was the 1st responder to the add, it was cheep.
She had lotsa peoples in line.

.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 5, 2021)

For gathering wood on the farm.











Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbuildalot (May 5, 2021)

Ronaldo said:


> For gathering wood on the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ranger looks like a handy little devil


----------



## Ontario Firewood Resource (May 9, 2021)

John235 said:


> View attachment 676718


Suzuki Ash-Murai


----------



## Sandhill Crane (May 9, 2021)

That's a unique atv trailer


----------



## Todd Loosli (May 9, 2021)

When I get wood I take the car hauler and put my box on and the kingquad in front and the atv trailer on back. All the weight is over the wheels.


----------



## chucker (May 9, 2021)

Todd Loosli said:


> When I get wood I take the car hauler and put my box on and the kingquad in front and the atv trailer on back. All the weight is over the wheels. View attachment 905921


now that is what's called a "total package". nice!


----------



## Ronaldo (May 9, 2021)

Sandhill Crane said:


> That's a unique atv trailer


My brother and I have built 2 of them. Used the solid rear axle from minivans and a couple existing hitches from various equipment. We have the bedliner that can be slid in if needed and left out, it allows small junk to drop through. We use them for many things on the farm, not just wood.














Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man (May 9, 2021)

Thers my wood hauler lately. Old big blue.
Im just cutting off the road so not worth loading the atv.





Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (May 9, 2021)

We have probably loaded it a little too heavily at times but it has held up.








Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MMG (May 10, 2021)

lefturnfreek said:


> Been awhile again ... just slinging trash wood in the boiler ... stacking 4’s
> 
> rebuild my splitter into something, non oil leaking, actually at the right working height and with a modern motor ...
> 
> ...


I like the height on that thing. It don’t take long leaning over a splitter to not be able to stand up strait. 
nice job


----------



## MMG (May 10, 2021)

My ole 99 F250 gasser does the heavy lifting. I had a lot of clearing to do so I employed the 20’ gooseneck stock trailer to pull out this green black oak. Mostly one truck load is enough at one time!


----------



## tomalophicon (May 11, 2021)

My humble steed. Carts around half a cord stacked to the brim.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 11, 2021)

MosesR said:


> My ole 99 F250 gasser does the heavy lifting. I had a lot of clearing to do so I employed the 20’ gooseneck stock trailer to pull out this green black oak. Mostly one truck load is enough at one time!



Thats a good idea with the stock trailer 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## cumminstinkerer (May 12, 2021)

@tomalophicon blood steering wheel is on the Wrong side mate, LOL.


----------



## tomalophicon (May 12, 2021)

cumminstinkerer said:


> @tomalophicon blood steering wheel is on the Wrong side mate, LOL.


It's on the RIGHT side though


----------



## Piotr Pakula (May 13, 2021)

These photos are from the islands ;-)


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 14, 2021)

Today, I filled one of my half cord boxes with splits from my self un-loading wood hauler trailer...







It works REALLY good, and it's nice splitting the wood, with the splits being pushed right off the end of the beam into the trailer.

SR


----------



## Ronaldo (May 14, 2021)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Today, I filled one of my half cord boxes with splits from my self un-loading wood hauler trailer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is slick. I like that...alot.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 14, 2021)

Ronaldo said:


> That is slick. I like that...alot.


 It works out very good, it's a huge plus that my splitter fills it for me,






I have a second one that's MUCH bigger, that I'll get into operation, one of these days...

SR


----------



## lefturnfreek (May 17, 2021)

MosesR said:


> I like the height on that thing. It don’t take long leaning over a splitter to not be able to stand up strait.
> nice job


Thank you. I’ll see if I can find a picture of it originally, I had to set it on blocks to use it cause of that very same reason... I can’t stand being bent over while splitting 

Keep on .... Running Load’s !!


----------

